# Aussie Girls - What are you lemming?



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello my favorite ladies. I thought it might be fun to start a new thread about what things we are currently lusting after. It doesn't matter what it is, if you want it then I wanna hear about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL, I really miss our nail thread actually so I might start this off with some nail polish lemmings. 
*
China Glaze Poolside Collection:*
- Pool Party: Hot pink
- Flip Flop Fantasy: Neon orange!
- Polka Dot Bikini: Neon yellow
- Kiwi Cool-ada: Bright green omg so pretty!
- Towel Boy: looks like Plasma Blue from MAC

Swatches are on Temptalia: China Glaze Poolside Collection: Review, Photos, Swatches

I am also lusting after the new shadows from Sugarpill cosmetics. Amy (aka Shrinkle) has come out with a new cosmetics line and it looks so cute and pretty! I already ordered the Burning Hearts quad heheh.

Oh and FYI - The new China Glaze summer polishes from the Poolside collection are showing up on Transdesign and should be available any day now!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Feb 24, 2010)

I want MUFE shadows! badly!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Love your Christina avatar back, Bibi!!

Em, come and check out my MUFE shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no idea what I am lemming, apart from upcoming MAC collections.. Give me a day or two and I am sure I will come up with something lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 24, 2010)

*I am lemming plentyyyyyy! *

The biggest thing I wanted were the sleek palettes and I have managed to get all of them now except for Graphite....  :S I dont want to pay $50 AUD on ebay for a $10 palette!
*
Other things I am lemming:*
Maybelline Colour Sensation Lipsticks which I cant find anywhere!
Sephora #55 Brush
MUFE Flash Colour Case
China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy n/p
China Glaze Sun Worshiper n/p
CND Guava n/p
Orly Bon Bon n/p
All of the Orly Sweet Collection
Some Red Cherry Lashes
Sigma Professional Makeup Brush Set

I had my second interview for a job today and the woman from the agency said they loved me, so hopefully I'll have enough money soon to buy all of this stuff! Ha!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 24, 2010)

Fragrance lemming right now and sadly out of my reach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guerlain Insolence
Givenchy Very Irresistible
YSL Elle
NR For Her
YSL Babydoll
Delices de Cartier
Dior Dune

Think thats about it


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_*I am lemming plentyyyyyy! *
*
Other things I am lemming:*
Maybelline Colour Sensation Lipsticks which I cant find anywhere!
_

 

Whaat? My Priceline has the full range! What colours do you want and I'll pick them up for you. I'm thinking about getting Nearly There but they have a weird smell.

I'm heading to the city now, text me if you still have my number


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm harcore lemming the Too Faced bronzed and beautiful palette.. I saw Pixwoo with it in a recent video and I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure I can get pink leopard and snowbunny at Kit but hell, I want that palette!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh Carina, are you trying to sign up with an agency? Cool.. Hope you get it!!! 

Panda, YSL Baby doll is one of my favorites!!

Okay.. Makeup wise, I am lemming:
YSL Rouge Volupte Lingerie Pink lippy
Guerlain lippy
Dior quint

But I can really do with:
A black tshirts
A pair of black jeans or pants
A pair of matching killer heels
Hot pink LV wallet.. Grrrr.. how depressing!!!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck with the job Carina! (Hope you don't mind me calling you by your name)

My lemming list is huge - lol.  I think I have a problem XD

I'm really lemming at the moment for:-
- Clarisonic
- Wonderbar

I've been lemming those for a while but I keep buying mac instead T.T lol


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hehe, mine too Nat!! I've been using Baby Doll for near on 10 years I think - I first got it back in '99 when Callum was still with us... it kind of reminds me of my son, I miss him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm bidding on a Delices on ebay atm, not sure what it will go to, I have a limit :| These new spending limits dont suit me much I'm afraid!! LOLOL!!

Good luck with the job Carina!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Don't you just love how perfumes do that to you!! My first perfumes were Dior Poison and CK Eternity and everytime I wear them, they remind me of my uni days..  Good old days!


----------



## tangledrose (Feb 25, 2010)

Absolutely lemming the La Femme range of eyeshadow, both pressed and loose. I've gotten a few so far and I'm craving the rest!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL, they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok my Delices went for an Ok price so I got that! YAAAAAAAAAAAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got an AP Strip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and an AP Maitresse - been looking for a violet perfume since Yardley April Violets vanished off pharmacy shelves (y'all cant know how much I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that!), but Maitresse has a beautiful and recognisable violet note as well ~ joy!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_*I am lemming plentyyyyyy! *

The biggest thing I wanted were the sleek palettes and I have managed to get all of them now except for Graphite...._

 
I want Graphite palette so, so baaaaad. You probably have an idea of how I feel lol. Wouldn't it be awful if one of these days we starting bidding on the same one on Ebay lol? I'd feel terrible..... until the palette arrived in my mailbox muhahahaha!
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_I had my second interview for a job today and the woman from the agency said they loved me, so hopefully I'll have enough money soon to buy all of this stuff! Ha!_

 

Good luck! I hope your 2nd interview goes well. I think it's a good sign if they call you in again.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2010)

I've thought of more lemmings.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Milani Liquif-Eye Pencils
-More Hokuhodo Brushes - so addicted to these brushes 
-Liz Earle Cleanse + Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser - damn you Pixiwoo!! I swear those two are the reason I've been so poor these days...
- Sugarpill Sweetheart Quad
- This coat - Seriously... it WILL be mine Double Breasted Wool Olga Coat by reddoll on Etsy
- RCMA Foundation
- Beaute Fluoron Cheek and Lip Stain


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok my Delices went for an Ok price so I got that! YAAAAAAAAAAAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got an AP Strip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and an AP Maitresse - been looking for a violet perfume since Yardley April Violets vanished off pharmacy shelves (y'all cant know how much I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that!), but Maitresse has a beautiful and recognisable violet note as well ~ joy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^OMG Panda, I am a lover of ALL things violet scented, and coloured. I only have 2 perfumes in my collection at the moment that are violetty though. One is one I got from Avon years ago which was a re-release of a violet they came out with in the 60's or something and the other one is Van Cleef and Arples Feerie which I love, love, love. Are you a member of the Basenotes community? I joined about a month ago


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ooh no I'm not - never heard of it before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may need to join...LOL!!

I adore anything violet ~ its a true love of mine!! I am lemming Penhaligons Violetta atm - but its a little pricey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you love Violets then you would prob like that too, but try Maitresse ~ its lovely!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

oh! I have a tiny patch of violets in my front yard, they smell beautiful! Now you girls have got me wanting to try a violet scent now!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG Bibi, that coat is to die for!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried on a similar coat at Alannah Hills before.. Red with frills at the back, but $599 would get me lots of MAC stuff instead, so I passed. Still thinking about it


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL, Sal my nanna used to grow a grassland of violets underneath her frangipanni trees - the entire base, which was several square metres, was a carpet of violets and the scent used to waft up to house in the evening - it was so beautiful!! I love anything violet now, reminds me of lazy summer days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat where is this coat you speak of?? Red = MUST HAVE in my book, forget the MAC...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL Panda! Guess I could go and check out Alannah Hill outlet, but my size always sell out first, so I doubt it is there.  I have so many coats and they all just sit in my wardrobe too! Same with some of my makeups, but oh well lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh Panda, your nanna's garden sounds like heaven! Violets and frangipanis.. bet she had some roses in there for good measure.. aahh.. gorgeous!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot about it too.. Panda, I love the smell of Frangipani


----------



## pinnygig (Feb 25, 2010)

To the violet lovers out there.  Last week I bought a new deodorant from Nivea called Double effect Violet Senses.  It comes in a pretty violet coloured can and the fragrance is lovely and quite long lasting for a deodorant.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2010)

^I'm using a shampoo from Lush at the moment called Daddy-O which smells of violets. I'm using it as a shower gel though. Check it out violet lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We used to grow violets back home in the States too! They grew under our oak trees parallel to our rose bushes and on the other side of them one of my other favorites grew - Honeysuckle!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our whole fence was covered in the stuff and it smelled amazing.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm just lemming F & F for f*cks sake!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and...
Various Stila e/s
UD Alice in Wonderland Palette 
Lacome Hypnose Drama mascara
MUFE Aqua liners
Lady Gaga & Cyndi Lauper Viva Glam lippies
New sunnies so I don't keep getting blinded on the way into work

That is all


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so hanging out for Viva Glam Gaga and a brown eyeliner!

I also would love a cute pair of converses (do you guys think these shoes can be worn without looking Emo, even if I wear lots of black?)


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ Which Converse? The one stars? I think those just look funky and to look emo you'd have to do the 'flock of seaguls' hair and pale and dark makeup.


----------



## piink_liily (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm hanging out for the Gaga Viva Glam l/s!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Which Converse? The one stars? I think those just look funky and to look emo you'd have to do the 'flock of seaguls' hair and pale and dark makeup._

 
Yeah, I think so - I've seen them in such funky colors, and some girls pull them off so well in a non emo funky way.. I want that look!

LOL at "flock of seaguls hair and pale and dark makeup".

I think I'm safe. (except for the pale skin - but I can't help that!).


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

I forgot what I have been really lemming:

Vancouver IMATS!!  Got free trip, free accommodation, but I need a HUGE spending money


----------



## Brie (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah Myer Beauty Book... damnit I need the Marc Jacobs Lola Ring


Oh and does anyone know anything about the David Jones Beauty Brand????


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Whaat? My Priceline has the full range! What colours do you want and I'll pick them up for you. I'm thinking about getting Nearly There but they have a weird smell.

I'm heading to the city now, text me if you still have my number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww I wish I had seen this earlier Sal! I am trying to find                 
My Mahogany #255
Pink Please #025
Peachy Scene #525 

If anyone sees these at their local shops/chemist could you please please pwetty please let me know... Especially "Pink Please" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love you forever!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh Carina, are you trying to sign up with an agency? Cool.. Hope you get it!!!_

 
Thanks Nat! Yeah I am with Eloquent at the moment and they were the ones that found me the job with the Law Society. I think I find out Monday... I'm nervous! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Good luck with the job Carina! (Hope you don't mind me calling you by your name)_

 
Thank you! And of course you can call me by my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ 
Good luck with the job Carina!!_

 
Thank you!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I forgot what I have been really lemming:

Vancouver IMATS!!  Got free trip, free accommodation, but I need a HUGE spending money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Ahhhhhhh dying of jealousy! You are so lucky! How did you score that????


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I want Graphite palette so, so baaaaad. You probably have an idea of how I feel lol. Wouldn't it be awful if one of these days we starting bidding on the same one on Ebay lol? I'd feel terrible..... until the palette arrived in my mailbox muhahahaha!_

 
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I was thinking the exact same thing... lol How terrible! Best of mates until there is only one limited edition item left... You and I would be those crazy ladies that elbow and push each other over at the Myer Boxing Day Sales! lol lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Good luck! I hope your 2nd interview goes well. I think it's a good sign if they call you in again._

 
Thanks Bibi! I want moneyyyyy.. for makeup  lol


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ahhhhhhh dying of jealousy! You are so lucky! How did you score that????_

 
 The plane tix? We have 200000 frequent flyer points saved up, just in case. Accommodation is free, because we have relatives living there... It is just the shopping bit that would kill me!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ Holy crap! 200 000! Do it!  You will find some money somehow.. hahahaha


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Holy crap! 200 000! Do it!  You will find some money somehow.. hahahaha_

 
Maybe I should go and stack shelves.. I don't sleep till 5am anyway


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I forgot what I have been really lemming:

Vancouver IMATS!!  Got free trip, free accommodation, but I need a HUGE spending money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG so jealous!! I really want to go to Canadia to buy some goodies from that brand Beaute.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 27, 2010)

Omg I want so much right now but can't remember what.

I'm loving pretty much everything from the spring colour forecast collection. 
UD Alice in Wonderland Palette 
Smashbox PF primer
Mufe eyeshadows (I really wanna try these)
UD 24/7 glide on liners
I need to get a new concealer and foundation

I know there is more.


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I forgot what I have been really lemming:

Vancouver IMATS!!  Got free trip, free accommodation, but I need a HUGE spending money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG that's awesome! You'll have a blast I'm sure! I hope you save lots of money for all the goodies!! 

Sidenote, I can't wait for IMATS this year!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2010)

^ No no, I am not going! I am lemming the trip, but not this year! Maybe next year


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh! I feel so dumb. lol

But it'll be really cool when you do ^__^.  Plus you could drive down to US if you want, too XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Oh! I feel so dumb. lol

But it'll be really cool when you do ^__^.  Plus you could drive down to US if you want, too XD._

 
No, it is the way I wrote lol

That's what I did.. Got sick of Vancouver, so we took the flight down to LA and went to Disneyland


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

My birthday is coming up soon, and my bestie just asked for my wishlist.. And guess what I want? More makeups!!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No, it is the way I wrote lol

That's what I did.. Got sick of Vancouver, so we took the flight down to LA and went to Disneyland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol XD! I so want to go to Disneyland! How did you like it?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My birthday is coming up soon, and my bestie just asked for my wishlist.. And guess what I want? More makeups!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! Cool, when is your birthday?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Disneyland was FAB. I liked it there better than Tokyo Disney!

16th. A great timing, isn't it?


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about going to US end of the year instead of Japan, since I'll end up in Japan in 2-3 years time. I thinking to do both Disneyland and Disneyworld lol.  But my friend in Ireland wants us to meet in France and do some travelling there, so I don't know T.T

I never went to Tokyo Disneyland, just Disney Sea, stupid boyfriend didn't want to do Disneyland after Disney Sea. 

Yes, great timing XD!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

^^I love Japan!! But yeah.. I really would love to visit Vegas, NYC, London and Niagara falls!

Haha.. oh well, you can visit Tokyo Disney next time you visit Japan! 

Okay, my lemming list has changed over last couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More F&B foundation shades
Carry All MAC
UD Deluxe shadow palette, Ransom and Frigid e/s
More MUFE HD brushes
CCB in Bat Black
Dior 2010 summer quint


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ I love Japan, too! It was so much fun living there, always something to do.  I love how each area is famous for certain foods.  I love Hiroshima and Sapporo best for food. lol Never liked Tokyo though.  I like Osaka best to live.  

Yeah, I plan to visit it next time around XD.  I can't wait until I go back to Japan, I've never really settled down living here since I came back last year. 

Oh! You have the MUFE HD brushes? How do you like them compared to MAC?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, you used to live in Japan? That is so cool! My favorite city was Kyoto!

I agree.. Shopping was boring here when I got back from Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really miss food too!

I have 9 HD brushes.. They are softer than MAC synthetic brushes. They are just different from MAC brushes I have hehe


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I lived there for over a year on exchange.  I lived in Kyoto.  Kyoto is a great city to visit but sucky to live.  Night life and shopping there isn't so great. After visiting so many temples, they all end up looking the same.  It was a great experience overall though.  

I'm planning to do my phd there, hopefully I go study in Osaka if the program there is good. I can't wait! Though when I was there I got sick of the food and craved BBQ chicken for months on end, and missed the beach crazy. 

Cool! I'll check them out! Thanks


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha I loved Kyoto, because it was so close to Osaka and Nara etc. Osaka was great for shopping, but that's about it, I thought.. I like living in a pretty place like MELBOURNE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, my friend's daughter lived there for two years and she got sick and tired of it all. Do you speak fluent Japanese?

Ahh I want this.. I want that grey!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Wow that is beautiful! That peachy colour is amazing!!! 

I'm lemming Metal Rock MSF but I think it is too dark for me... What do you girls think about it?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

sambibabe Trust me, you don't want to live in Kyoto.  The weather there is horrible the humidity gets trapped by the surrounding mountains, I was dying everyday and pretty much try to avoid leaving the home. The hottest day in Australia is more bearable than an average summer day in Kyoto.  Osaka has Universal Studios and the aquarium as well XD.  I love them so much!! 

I wouldn't say it's fluent, it's enough to get by but not really enough to fully express myself. Hopefully I'll be soon >.< 

That's so pretty!! All the colours look so nice! I want!! XD what's the name of the palette? So I can google for swatches lol

aussiemacluvrr isn't Metal Rock MSF like $$$$$?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, I spent two summers there and loved Kyoto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is Summer 2010 palette (can't remember the name, but Temptalia has info).. Don't think you can find the swatches as it is not released yet. 

What is your colouring Carina? NW/NC20-25?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Really?! I'm terrible with heat, more specifically humidity, I literally go looney and can't think straight.  I found the weather in bali more tolerable than Kyoto.  

Cool! Thanks I'll check temptalia out XD!! Yay, I have time to save for it!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't like heat either, but the most places I went were nicely air conditioned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you love purples, you might love this! I always tell myself to get it, but then get carried away by MAC.

image by jojoba


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Awww you are so sweet sambibabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colours sooooooooo pretty! But by the looks of the swatches none of the purples will go well on me T.T, stupid skin colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The far left one is soooo pretty!! Why O why do I have a skin colour that doesn't suit most purples T.T

Funny thing is out of all the eyeshadow 'colours' my least favourite colour green goes best on me. Pretty much any shade of green looks good or great. It's like my skin is mocking me. lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

what is your foundation shade sunniechan?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

NC40-42. My face is few shades lighter than my arm, so my face match is NC40 or tad lighter, but if I wear NC40 I look washed out, so I wear NC42, if that makes sense. I don't think it's my colour but the undertones that conflict with the purple, if that makes any sense.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Wow that is beautiful! That peachy colour is amazing!!! 

I'm lemming Metal Rock MSF but I think it is too dark for me... What do you girls think about it?_

 
^I think I wants it too >_< I wish they would re-release it already. It's meant to be amaaaaaazing on darker complexions. I sense that it will come back this year sometime! Yep, Bibi's prediction for '10 lol.

*please note: I take no responsibility if predictions are not accurate.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

I've fallen in love with MSF, maybe I want it as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope the prediction comes true Bibi!!

Btw Bibi what mac shade are you?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
What is your colouring Carina? NW/NC20-25?_

 
I'm NC40 usually but I get wayyy darker in summer and sometimes down to NC35 in winter...... 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_

aussiemacluvrr isn't Metal Rock MSF like $$$$$?_

 
It is but I have wanted it for ages... :S

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I think I wants it too >_< I wish they would re-release it already. It's meant to be amaaaaaazing on darker complexions. I sense that it will come back this year sometime! Yep, Bibi's prediction for '10 lol.

*please note: I take no responsibility if predictions are not accurate._

 
lol I love your disclaimer! It appeals to my little lawyer heart.. hahahaha


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_I've fallen in love with MSF, maybe I want it as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the prediction comes true Bibi!!

Btw Bibi what mac shade are you?_

 
^I'm somewhere between MAC NW43-NC50. Right now I'm resting comfortably at around NW45. It is really hard for me to find a perfect match >_>


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_NC40-42. My face is few shades lighter than my arm, so my face match is NC40 or tad lighter, but if I wear NC40 I look washed out, so I wear NC42, if that makes sense. I don't think it's my colour but the undertones that conflict with the purple, if that makes any sense._

 
 I have NC42 in my kit, not NC40, because it is less yellow. I just find NC range has too much yellow for my liking. 

Wow Carina, didn't think you would be that dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha Bibi, you are both NC and NW? Lady, you are warm and cool!! Okay, that was lame, but it has been a lame kinda day!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Haha Bibi, you are both NC and NW? Lady, you are warm and cool!! Okay, that was lame, but it has been a lame kinda day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^I think the technical term is "bi-polar skinzophrenia" Nat. My undertones don't know if they want to be yellow or orange or red. Lol and there goes my lame joke for the day....... *jazz hands and exit stage left*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I think the technical term is "bi-polar skinzophrenia" Nat. My undertones don't know if they want to be yellow or orange or red. Lol and there goes my lame joke for the day....... *jazz hands and exit stage left*_

 
 Buwahahahaha you crack me up Bibi! *high 5* 
Do you still get Mondays off? Love when I get this lame-y mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, did you all get Myer Beauty mag? It had '$20 off for the purchase over $150'. OMG peeerrrfect


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BTW, did you all get Myer Beauty mag? It had '$20 off for the purchase over $150'. OMG peeerrrfect_

 

Oooo yeah I got it today. It's so good that the voucher is good until the 21st of March! Usually it's only for a few days. I might get a new perfume or some new Rouge Volupte shades.. or something from Chanel! Myer sure knows how to press our buttons real good.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 1, 2010)

Do they post that mag out? Or do you have to pick it up instore? I'm trying to think of how I got my last copy..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Wow Carina, didn't think you would be that dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I certainly dont feel that dark, but whenever I get colour matched they always pick out NC40  I'm a Look 4 in Napoleon Camera Finish too.... 

I'm a little half Italian/half Argentinian woggle, so yeh I guess I am that dark


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I certainly dont feel that dark, but whenever I get colour matched they always pick out NC40  I'm a Look 4 in Napoleon Camera Finish too.... 

I'm a little half Italian/half Argentinian woggle, so yeh I guess I am that dark _

 

^Lol @ woggle! That is too cute


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
Oooo yeah I got it today. It's so good that the voucher is good until the 21st of March! Usually it's only for a few days. I might get a new perfume or some new Rouge Volupte shades.. or something from Chanel! Myer sure knows how to press our buttons real good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 I know!! I think they extended the date for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now it would be wonderful if everyone gives me Myer gift card lol.

Sal, you get the mag in the mail

Carina, you are hot!!  Now I know why, because you have the gorgeous Italian and Argentinian genes!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ awww thanks Nat!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_It is but I have wanted it for ages... :S_

 
I hope they release it then you won't have to spend so much money.  I don't understand why MAC doesn't repromote stuff that was popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially since they repromote stuff all the time. How much are they going for btw?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'm somewhere between MAC NW43-NC50. Right now I'm resting comfortably at around NW45. It is really hard for me to find a perfect match >_>
_

 
I find it hard to get colour matched as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially with MAC, also the store lighting >.>. My arms are around NC44 probably maybe higher. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have NC42 in my kit, not NC40, because it is less yellow. I just find NC range has too much yellow for my liking._

 
Tbh I don't wear any MAC foundations anymore because I don't find them wear well on me. Maybe NC range being too yellow is the problem? Or  maybe I'm not NC but NW :

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I think the technical term is "bi-polar skinzophrenia" Nat. My undertones don't know if they want to be yellow or orange or red. Lol and there goes my lame joke for the day....... *jazz hands and exit stage left*_

 





 So funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the *jazz hands and exit stage left* bit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I'm a little half Italian/half Argentinian woggle, so yeh I guess I am that dark _

 
Wow! What an exotic mix!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know!! I think they extended the date for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now it would be wonderful if everyone gives me Myer gift card lol._

 
I hope everyone gives you the Myer gift card for your birthday!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

sunniechan, what kind of foundation coverage do you like? 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I am trying to channel Myer-giftcard-energy to all my family and friends


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

I like medium coverage.  I don't see the point in sheer coverage because I feel that it doesn't improve my skin, but makes things stand out more - if that makes any sense.  Heavy coverage sits on my newly found wrinkles T.T, even though nobody else but me notices it, I can't stand it. 

What foundation shade are you sambibabe?

Sidenote, my boyfriend has given up on giving me gifts and gives me money instead.  :\ I give him hints but he's denser than a brick wall.  I think one time I even said I would *love* that for my birthday like 5x... nothing...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you tried Shu Face Architect foundation? You can build up the coverage, but it is not as heavy as SFF.  Very Natural.  

I am NC20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't want gifts from hubby! I would rather buy stuff and get him to pay for them


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ I have a sample of that foundation! I totally forgot about it until you just mentioned it! I have to dig it out and try. That is if I didn't misplace it somewhere >.< Thanks for the recommendation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I wouldn't want gifts from hubby! I would rather buy stuff and get him to pay for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Which shade do you have? The Melbourne store only have #764 and #564.. They never seem to have really dark or pale shades lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

I just found the sample, it's #564.  It's one of those sachet things, so the SA might only have a limited selection of sample colours.  If you want I can check what shades they have this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

I think #764 and #564 are the only samples they have.. BTW #564 is too light for you


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll have to go harass them for a foundation match next time I'm there and buy it from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm lemming Stereo Rose MSF so bad atm... I must not pay that much money for makeup >.<.  Let's see how long this resistances lasts.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

I caved and checked out Temptalia's LoL swatches and none of the colours grab me! I don't mind the two lipglasses but they are dupeable I reckon.. if only the packaging wasn't so gorgeous! Maybe I will cave and get a beauty powder.. I'm such a sucker.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Did you see Erin's swatches here? I have all the dupes, so only two things for me.. The packaging is pretty, but I don't collect stuff for pretty packaging anymore. Yay


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

Nah I haven't seen her swatches yet. Good on you for restraining yourself!!! I want a lipstick coz of the packaging but they remind me of DE lippie colours and I wouldn't wear them


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Yeah, all my HK, Fafi, Heatherette and SW stuff are just sitting there! And I wouldn't want to put them in my kit lol.  Which lippy?  The bright pink one that looks like Gladiola?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ I wouldnt wear any of them!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

I am just getting the grey eyeshadow and light pink lipgloss..  No bright pink lippy for me either.. That is just so Bibi


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2010)

^You know me too well.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

I knew you'd like the grey one, Nat! It looks BLAH to me


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

^ Yeah I collect any greys..  Did you see what Temptalia say about it though?  It is an easy grey that doesn't go overboard.. Totally my kinda grey.  It looks surprisingly great with Birds and Berries e/s


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok apart from the LoL stuff I am DYING to get.. I am lemming this blush sooooooo bad....... Its so freakin pretty.... 

Lancome Pop n Cheeks Blush


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Haha Carina, I saw that too.. I even like the new quad shades, but apparently it is crappy, so PAAASS!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Is the blush crappy too?????


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

^ No, not the blush.. You can read more about it here:
Lancome Pop’n Cheeks Blush Review, Photos, Swatches

Wow.. it is US$35, but $82 at Myer.. What a difference in pricing lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

^^


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy crap! Ok I'm no longer lemming it 

Maybe I'll ask my CP girl to try and get it for me... hahahahahaha.. Not that I need another blush!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stop buying stuff til you actually get paid lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ It is fun to plan out what you want to buy though.. 

Carina, I think US$35 for a blush is quite reasonable lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you can get a MAC blush for $40AUD!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ Yeah, but who wants to use just MAC?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Carina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stop buying stuff til you actually get paid lol!_

 
Hahahaha dont worry about me Mich.. I have secret financial sources....  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ It is fun to plan out what you want to buy though.. 

Carina, I think US$35 for a blush is quite reasonable lol.._

 
I agree Nat!!!! hahahahahaha 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you can get a MAC blush for $40AUD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually get them with a discount too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have to be honest I really like Chanel, Lancome and NARS Blushes better for some reason...  My face seems to eat up MAC blushes! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah, but who wants to use just MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!!! The other companies need love too!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

True I suppose! I have enough MAC blush to last me a life time though


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ Haha, that's what you said about eyeshadows, then you ventured out to MUFE and loved them


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

By the way, I am lemming Giorgio Armani, Giorgio Armani and Giorgio Armani.  GA and D&G promo images are so beautiful!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Haha, that's what you said about eyeshadows, then you ventured out to MUFE and loved them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's coz I am e/s queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just can't pass up the pretty colours LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ Haha true.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That's coz I am e/s queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just can't pass up the pretty colours LOL_

 
^I feel the same way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am especially in love with my loose pigments from Detrivore cosmetics. I like using them because doing so gives me an opportunity to use my Mehron palettes which would otherwise just mostly go to waste. And they are so cheap! You get so much product for so little money.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

^^^ Bibi!!! You are appealing to the desire for cheap products that exists in my heart ahahah.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm lemming stereo rose so bad, some please stop me. :| Otherwise I'll go spend over $100 usd to get it. :|


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_I'm lemming stereo rose so bad, some please stop me. :| Otherwise I'll go spend over $100 usd to get it. :|_

 











  A line crossed my mind, but I better behave.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

What line? I want to know now.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

$100USD? lol wow! I wish I had that money


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_What line? I want to know now. _

 
Get it!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't encourage me! Well... I did ask for it. 

No must not get, must not get.... you can get lots of stuff with that money... must not get!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hahaha..  If I really want something, I can't rest, until I get it.  sunniechan, you sound like my kinda girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you try Makeupalley?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, just one person though.  They didn't reply back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still haven't got all the stuff I want yet, so I dunno. >.<  I mean there's bunch of brushes I need like a good blush brush, and I want 109.  Some skincare stuff I need, I've been putting it off cos I spent so much in SCF, you know they are calling it "colour ways" here in australia? Though it makes sense, people would be like, we are coming into autumn. 

I've been lemming it for a while now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop the lemming. It's all petticoat's fault! Why do I have to love it so much.  I now have perfect topping, so ceylon, porcelain pink and glissades coming to me. I'm getting soft and gentle tomorrow too. :|


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh okay, now I heard the whole story, stop sunniechan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The only MSF I like is Soft and Gentle and the rest can just sit in my stash. They magnify my pores like 100x!!

Colour Ways? lol.. It is cool though that we get a different collection name. 

I have 109 and rarely use it..


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I seriously need help.  When I like something... I buy, buy, buy.  I have no self control when I'm like that.  Though I'm quite good at saving my money most of the time.  I never allow myself to spend all my savings or go into debt for something just because I like it.  

Really? Even with MSFN? or just the MSFs? I want the 109 for the MSFN, the mua used it when she applied it, I like the application better than the mac kabuki that I have. 

I think it's Colour Ways, because when I asked for SCF, they were like what's that?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha me too.. If I am broke, but still want something, I go and whine at hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use #129 for MSFN. #109 is really dense brush.. I use it to sheer out foundation.

Hmm.. I asked for SCF and the girls here knew what I was talking about.. Maybe because it was 3 weeks ago and it was before the name change?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually use my 109 for MSFs but today I used it for foundation for something different


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah that's thing I like about 109 it seems versatile. I'm going to get it after GMLOL haul. I'll get the 168 with the GMLOL purchase.  I heard that 109 can be hit or miss, so I'll just buy it in Australia.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

or get sigma ss109, they're giving away travel size ss217's with every order! woot!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you have the sigma ss109? Is it as good as the mac one? 

Maybe I should get the pack, since it's like the price of one brush almost.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, I have the SS109 but not the MAC 109 so I can't do a straight comparison but the other brushes I have that I have in duplicate with MAC have been the same, if not better. I like my SS239 better than my mac 239 because it's a bit fuller at the tip but all the rest have been exactly the same.

That said, I have the individual brushes and the travel set- the travel set bled a little and shed a couple of hairs out of the SS187 and SS168. The individual brushes have all been fantastic though, not sure if they are the exact same as in the huge set, I'm assuming they are though.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks! I might order the pack next week or week after than. I might kill my 'must buy brushes' lemming. hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Lucky I got all the brushes I need.. It is not fun to have brush lemmings.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Lucky I got all the brushes I need.. It is not fun to have brush lemmings._

 
^I love to fulfill brush lemmings. There is no greater satisfaction hehehe.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Lucky I got all the brushes I need.. It is not fun to have brush lemmings._

 

Agreed! I hate having to buy brushes lol, so I'm happy that I don't feel like I need any more!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been trading brushes off :| LOLOL!! I bought a few last year that I really never (if ever) reach for! SO bye bye 227, & 214, on my swaplist you go ~ I wont miss you


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I love to fulfill brush lemmings. There is no greater satisfaction hehehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Haha, I dream to have 5 sets of all my major brushes!!

My brains gone blank.. What is 227 and 214?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2010)

Is 214 that short shader brush that was released with BBR??


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2010)

^^yep!

Nat the 227 is the large fluff brush, its a nice enough brush, I really just dont reach for it ever


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ Oh my god they are like two of my fave brushes! Haha! Isnt it funny how one persons trash is another's treasure  

I'm like Bibi though.. I want at least 5 of all my fave MAC brushes.... I buy two of everything now... And a little secret.... I have one set of MAC brushes that I have never even used! They just sit there looking pretty :S


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Panda, you need to put your MUA link, so people can go and have a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha it was me who said I want 5 of favorite brushes!  Haha.. I haven't used #168 either.. It is sitting so white and fluffy


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the 168!!

I'm seriously lemming that #130 brush now.. why is it not on the aussie site?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ I read somewhere that that they didn't get enough stock for the web. I"m not sure though. 

I'm glad I got the 130 brush, since it's getting good reviews here! I can't wait for it to come from the US.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

I love #168 too!!  I just love seeing it all brand new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me about it Sal. I went through the Aussie site and couldn't find it. Damn should have asked MUA how much it was.. Apparently it was sold out at my friend's store (US) and she had to order one from the website.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 8, 2010)

either way I wouldn't buy it here the prices are disgusting.. 187 is $85 and the 134 $105. My other half asked me for that price does it makes dinner too?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Haha it was me who said I want 5 of favorite brushes!  Haha.. I haven't used #168 either.. It is sitting so white and fluffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha woops...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ I agree.. When I bought $700 worth stuff from US last month, I did a spreadsheet of all the items in MAC US pricing and MAC Aus pricing and I probably saved $500-$600 lol.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 8, 2010)

Just think.. if MAC adjusted their prices to similar to the US I reckon their sales would go nuts.

I was looking on the Inglot threads and their prices are pretty much the same the world over. A US spektrette was saying how the price of some items were similar to MAC.. OMG could you imagine if MAC was priced like Inglot here? I'd take one of everything!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2010)

To be fair, we are not paying more for just MAC though. We are paying nearly double for the most High end brands. Wait.. drugstore brands too! lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah... >.<  With mecca it's almost 3x the cost  it's a scam!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 8, 2010)

Mecca is just unaffordable.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucky I am not lemming anything from Mecca. Isn't it annoying that everytime Myer does Cosmetics sale, it is always excluding Mecca and Kit?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah that is truly annoying. At least they dont exclude MAC anymore!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ That's right! Yesterday my friend and I paid for the MAC stuff together and saved $20! Woohoo


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

$20 saving? I would've used it on another lippie


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Haha Sal, you know I don't really need another lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyeshadow, maybe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is sigma vs mac brushes comparison:

Sigma Makeup Brushes vs. MAC Brushes Comparison with Photos


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ Thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm leaning in the way of not getting the sigma but save for mac, hakuhodo and stila brushes.  I know people say they like sigma brushes, but I dunno... they not exactly the same and I kinda like to know what I'm exactly getting with brushes, try and play around with those brushes before I purchase it. 

Because after buying adesign brushes without playing with them beforehand, I'm sort of turned off in buying brushes that I've never tried. Though flat top foundation brush from adesign is amazing and some other brushes are good.  I hate 4 of the 8 brushes I got, and will never used them. Though in the end it worked out since I got it in a sale, and buying the individually would've cost about the same.  But still, only one I would've actually got if I would've played with them is 2 of them.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ I feel the same way! I want allll the sigma brushes but then I keep thinking I should just save the money and get more MAC brushes... But I hate using my MAC brushes for every day use so I want a semi decent set of "everyday" brushes....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ Haha.. I wouldn't mind using my MAC brushes everyday..  My face deserves pampering


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ lol! 

@Carina: Yeah, I can see the temptation.  The old me would've got the sigma brushes in a heart beat.  Because when I like something a lot, I try and not use it so I'll have it for a long time and use it for special occasions.  So I would've got a cheaper one to use all the time. But, because of that trait, I've wasted a lot of stuff, so I've learned my lesson. hehehe  For example, the old me with the quad 3 would've just used it very rarely and stared at it often.  

Totally off topic I found a big eyeshadow by mac called Spice among my nail stuff.  I totally forgot about it and it ones one of my first mac purchases around 2000.  It's a matte finish and it's soooooo much nicer then matte finish nowdays, also better than matte2 finish. I want matte finishes like that in the current mac now. XD It's like the perfect brown colour for me, too. I'm so excited! ^__^


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha my Pretty Twisted e/s from 1998-99 feels the exactly same?  You should try MUFE mattes.. They are sooo soft and way pigmented!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm dying to try MUFE.  I'm going to wait until IMATS to try in person, if I can hold off that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did some googling of the spice shadow, and it seems that it can be used as a blush, but I won't be able to use it as blush though!  The thing is huge!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_ used it very rarely and stared at it often. 
_

 























You just described my makeup habits in one sentence!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Yay! Someone like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another strong underlying reason was, it's so pretty to look at I don't want to ruin it by using it.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Haha yep I totally do that too.... My Beauty Powder from Rose Romance has not been touched for this reason.. Such a shame! 

Thats why I didnt get the Pearlmatte Face powder from lillyland... Because I knew it would just sit there...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not touching my Barbie eyeshadow and beauty powder either.. 
I would love to use my Rose Romance though..  It doesn't worry me if I lose the rose imprint, the colour doesn't even show up on my face!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

I got the pearl matte powder, it's sitting there looking pretty, I have used it couple of times though. ^__^ I'm getting better at using stuff. I think it's because last year I threw out so much stuff that went bad, so I felt so bad about it and promised myself I won't throw up something because I didn't use it because it was pretty.  It was so sad T.T


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_I'm leaning in the way of not getting the sigma but save for mac, hakuhodo and stila brushes.  I know people say they like sigma brushes, but I dunno... they not exactly the same and I kinda like to know what I'm exactly getting with brushes, try and play around with those brushes before I purchase it. _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ausiemacluvrrr* 
_^^ I feel the same way! I want allll the sigma brushes but then I keep thinking I should just save the money and get more MAC brushes... But I hate using my MAC brushes for every day use so I want a semi decent set of "everyday" brushes...._

 
Okay girls seriously - forget about Sigma. It's all about Hakuhodo! Once those brushes touch your face you will never look back. So join me and become members of the _Luxury Brush Club_. You know you want to! Wow.... I am now officially a brush snob >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_^^ Haha.. I wouldn't mind using my MAC brushes everyday.. My face deserves pampering_

 
Your face will never know true pampering until it has sampled Hakuhodo Nat


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got my set of sigma & i must say i was quite disappointed ): maybe because i read SO MANY good reviews & saying how it was comparable to MAC & blah i expected more? It doesn't live up to my expectations ): really upset! & yes girls! Save to get MAC or if you are on a budget try Ecotools (available in priceline) not too sure if target & kmart carry them too. But for lower priced brushes they are REALLY SOFT! & i would go for them anyday rather then sigma! The only thing is that, there is a really limited range ): wish they had more brushes! but they do the basic ones (like blush, powder, eyeshadow etc) 

Another brand which i feel has relatively good brushes at a lower cost is everyday minerals. But i prefer eco tools over EDM too. Eco tools is SO SO SO SOFT! love it!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

@bibi, they are awesome brushes, aren't they? I've tried it in Japan when I was there, I'm kicking myself for not getting them, but I wasn't into makeup then. My Japanese has few brushes by them, too, and when she did my makeup it felt sooooooo good.  I'm trying to be good and wait until I go back there though >.<, I don't think I'll be able to hold out.  But in Japan they have a big set of the orange handles ones, and couple of other sets that are not on the US's site, so it's holding me in check for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda tempted to get the lash comb and the foundation brush, since they are not in the sets though. But it'd be so tempting to but some 'other' brushes in with the mix when I order >.>

I'm glad you are loving them! Which brush is your favourite?

@Vintageroses: I'm sorry to hear you were disappointed. I hate it when I have an idea in my head and in reality it's not the same.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@bibi, they are awesome brushes, aren't they? I've tried it in Japan when I was there, I'm kicking myself for not getting them, but I wasn't into makeup then. My Japanese has few brushes by them, too, and when she did my makeup it felt sooooooo good.  I'm trying to be good and wait until I go back there though >.<, I don't think I'll be able to hold out.  But in Japan they have a big set of the orange handles ones, and couple of other sets that are not on the US's site, so it's holding me in check for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda tempted to get the lash comb and the foundation brush, since they are not in the sets though. But it'd be so tempting to but some 'other' brushes in with the mix when I order >.>

I'm glad you are loving them! Which brush is your favourite?_

 
^Hehehe sunnie bad news for you... I checked out the Japanese page as well and saw that they had different brushes and sets. I really want the Black+Gold brushes (they are like the Orange+Gold ones only in black!!). So I emailed them and they said they could get the ones on the Japanese site for me but it would just take longer to arrive. 

And yes they are awesome brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite ones are the blush brush (B110) and the foundation/powder brush(G527). The angled finishing brush is also amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It feels so softttt, like baby duckies! I also LOVE the lash comb. Honestly I love all of my Hakuhodo babies equally. I treasure them like Gollum treasures his Preciousssss.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ You are so funny! I often do gollum impressions, too. heheheh. 

OMG, really? Don't tell me that >.<, argh mac stop coming out with collections so I can buy the brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please take a picture of your brushes, pretty please with sakura on top. I know they are on the website, but I for some reason I want to oogle your brushes. ehehhehe. 

Argh I don't know I can hold off the urge to buy these babies for longer than a month now. :|


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Okay girls seriously - Your face will never know true pampering until it has sampled Hakuhodo Nat  _

 
LOL it is okay.. I am quite happy with MAC and MUFE brushes and they do the job for me plus more


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_^^ You are so funny! I often do gollum impressions, too. heheheh. 

OMG, really? Don't tell me that >.<, argh mac stop coming out with collections so I can buy the brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please take a picture of your brushes, pretty please with sakura on top. I know they are on the website, but I for some reason I want to oogle your brushes. ehehhehe. 

Argh I don't know I can hold off the urge to buy these babies for longer than a month now. :|_

 
^Hahah I regularly do Gollum impressions too, especially when it comes to my makeup and jewelery >_< Sometimes I'm like, "Oops I hope I didn't just do that out loud...!"

I will organize some brush porn for you over the weekend. I'd do it tonight but its so dark now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibae* 
_LOL it is okay.. I am quite happy with MAC and MUFE brushes and they do the job for me plus more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha if you say so! I'm going to focus my enabling on sunniechan lol. Consider it payback for that purple quad.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Bib which website do you get your Hakuhodo brushes from?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2010)

^Hakuhodo USA

Super fast shipping! I get them in like 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you living in Sydney or going to the IMATS in Sydney they will have an exhibit/stall there. I wish I was going.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Hahah I regularly do Gollum impressions too, especially when it comes to my makeup and jewelery >_< Sometimes I'm like, "Oops I hope I didn't just do that out loud...!"_

 
Gollum impression is perfect when you love those things though. hehehehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I will organize some brush porn for you over the weekend. I'd do it tonight but its so dark now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love brush porn. I can't wait!! Have you got any new hakuhodo brushes have you got coming in the mail? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Haha if you say so! I'm going to focus my enabling on sunniechan lol. Consider it payback for that purple quad._

 





 Did you end up getting it btw? I've pretty much worn something from that quad 5days a week since I got it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my backup to look at for it's untouched glory, doing my gollum impressions with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's going to be fun to see how long I can hold up to the enabling from bibi.  XD


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 12, 2010)

:O! Bibi you were doing so well with your enabling until you mentioned that they are going to be in IMATS.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2010)

^No point keeping it a secret >_< It will give you a chance to get the brushes hopefully at a cheaper price. I don't know if they will hike the prices up or not actually... :X Does anyone know how things are priced at the IMATS generally? Is the the same as the States or do they mark things up to match Aussie pricing?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 13, 2010)

^^ I doubt they'll jack it up 100% like most companies, especially since they ship here directly, people are just not going to buy from them from IMATS and buy from the website after IMATS.  I would anyhow.  hehehehe Though, I'm thinking maybe I buy if the aussie dollar looks like it's going down, though it's predicted that it'll surpass the US dollar this year. but who knows :S


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^No point keeping it a secret >_< It will give you a chance to get the brushes hopefully at a cheaper price. I don't know if they will hike the prices up or not actually... :X Does anyone know how things are priced at the IMATS generally? Is the the same as the States or do they mark things up to match Aussie pricing?_

 
American brands at IMATS were on par/cheaper than typical US pricing (like naked cosmetics, yaby, and royal/crown brushes). With MUFE, there was a % off the Media Make Up prices - it ended up costing me about the same as if I'd done a CP but I had the luxury of actually seeing the colours in person so I bought what I could there. Since a lot of the retailers were aussie it was just a bit cheaper than buying from them regularly.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 13, 2010)

I want that hot pink occ lip tar- anime? after seeing beyonce with those bright lps on the gaga video


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_I want that hot pink occ lip tar- anime? after seeing beyonce with those bright lps on the gaga video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Get it! It's so amazingly bright that it looks unreal. I think that Pageant is closer to the colour she was wearing though. Get both for good measure.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2010)

^Hakuhodo Pics as promissed. Sorry they are not the best.. It was early and I was groggy >_< You can click on the thumbnails to make them larger.





Mac 109 and Hakuhodo G527 Powder Brush comparison





Hakuhodo G527 - It has a full, flat top and you can use it for liquid foundation as well as powder. I use it for both at the moment but I'm getting another one to use just for liquid.





Mac 131 Brush and Hakuhodo B100 Finishing Brush - Angled





Hakuhodo B100 Finishing Brush - Extremely soft and flexible. Sweeps over your face like silk >_<





Mac 116 Blush Brush vs Hakuhodo B110 Blush Brush. The Hakuhodo brush is fuller with a flatter top and it is also infinitely softer. My 116 feels really scratchy in comparison.





Hakuhodo B110 Close up





Mac 109 vs Hakuhodo G528 Highlighting Brush





Hakuhodo G528 Highlighting Brush - It has a flat top and is incredibly soft with a thick bundle of bristles. Perfect for highlighting!





Hakuhodo K019 Eyelash Comb + B162 Eyebrow Brush





Hakuhodo S190 Eye Liner Brush - It is actually a square tip liner brush. I couldn't get the angle. It flattens out once you dip it in your gel liner but you can shape it on the back of your hand





Group photo >_<


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 13, 2010)

They are soooooooooooo pretty!!!!!!!!!! They are saying that they want to come home to me though bibi  

Thanks for the brush porn


----------



## chanelchic (Mar 13, 2010)

hahaha brush porn! i like them, me want.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow Bibi! They are beautiful brushes!!!!! No wonder you are so obsessed with them!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Get it! It's so amazingly bright that it looks unreal. I think that Pageant is closer to the colour she was wearing though. Get both for good measure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
oh cool thanks for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will just have to get both! not for a few months though, trying to be goo


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Lucky Bibi hasn't got to me with those brushes, but she certainly has with Mario Badescu!  Now I want the whole range!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lucky Bibi hasn't got to me with those brushes, but she certainly has with Mario Badescu!  Now I want the whole range!_

 

^Hehehehe!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If its not one thing, it's another! No one is safe from Lemmings muhahaha.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ I am not lemming much right now


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^Hehehehe!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If its not one thing, it's another! No one is safe from Lemmings muhahaha._

 
LOL.. True!!
I saw you raving about Mario Badescu, which reminded me about Mario Badescu silver powder I bought last year. How can I forget all about it? It is just so fab!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I am not lemming much right now _

 
What?! Are you feeling unwell? Maybe you should go check your temperature...


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aussie forums always gives me a good laugh.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_What?! Are you feeling unwell? Maybe you should go check your temperature... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I am glad you edited this.. I was thinking, ummm Am I??


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sigh*...I'm lemming these boots. How come they gotta be so spensive!

Oak | alexander wang black mirte laced zip flat boot


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*Sigh*...I'm lemming these boots. How come they gotta be so spensive!_

 
Urm.. they are so expensive, because you are talking Alexander Wang!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are not talking exactly Novo lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ I bought shoes from DJ's for work (they are really ugly but comfortable so oh well), anyway, they only cost me $80 and I came home all excited that I spent so little on good shoes and I told my sister in law and her reaction was "$80 isnt cheap for shoes!"


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am glad you edited this.. I was thinking, ummm Am I?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha you replied at the same time I was replying to Mich, so yeh it came out all funny  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I bought shoes from DJ's for work (they are really ugly but comfortable so oh well), anyway, they only cost me $80 and I came home all excited that I spent so little on good shoes and I told my sister in law and her reaction was "$80 isnt cheap for shoes!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pfft 80 is cheap... you did well! Dont listen to your sister in law...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ She must buy her shoes from Salvos


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 15, 2010)

You want cheap shoes?

I got *2* pairs of Tony Bianco's for *$100* from an outlet in Brunswick on the weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol.. wonder what your sister-in-law would say to that Mich


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mich, $80 is great my boots were $100 and from Novo so I think your sis is way off on that one


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2010)

That's what I thought too! I was expecting to spend at least $100 on good leather shoes to stand in all day every day haha. I guess since she lives in thongs it sounded outrageous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks everyone for making me feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I have more money I will buy more expensive shoes LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I just got back from Loreal Melbourne Fashion festival!
So depressed now after looking at all those beautiful, tall, leggy models! Now I remember why I left the fashion industry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo.. I got so distracted by their makeups, didn't pay much attention to the clothes.  The annoying thing is I go to a fashion show and come back with more makeup lemmings. Arggghh


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

What are you lemming Nat?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Haha lipstains and lipstains!  All the models had soft, but glossy lips! Very pretty..  I had a go with Stila lipstain and MAC clear gloss and wow..


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Woohoo, we can be lipstain buddies for the upcoming Art Supplies collection! I'm glad you liked the lipstain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should try it out on the cheek next time, I think you'll look really nice with it on. I'm glad you are enjoying the goodies


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

I am loving the goodies


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Did you have good birthday? What was the highlight?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ I saw Tottie Goldsmith and I said HI to her.. It is so not like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I was just happy and BRAVE lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ Cool! Was she nice?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah!! She looked at me and smiled! So I said hi.. She was lovely and soo pretty!  I want to be just like her when I grow up lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay someone needs to update this thread.. No one is lemming anything? Really?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am!!! Penhaligons Violetta! Anyone got one they want to flog???


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2010)

^I'm actually not lemming much lately. I've got pretty much everything I need for the moment. It feels weird typing that actually. I guess I really, really want new boots.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2010)

I want Everhip!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a lemming, I got a lemming, I got a lemming, hey hey hey hey! (sung to the tune of "I Got a Dolla" from The Little Rascals" lol)

Ummm ok here we go...

*The less frosty shades out of the new Chanel Rouge Coco range... yummm
*A full size jar of vanilla pigment and delft paint pot becuase i hear they are to be dc'd this year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Illamasqua Lover Blush
               * Shu Uemura eyelash curler
* MAC Margin Blush
* MAC Ravishing l/s


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 18, 2010)

Vanilla pigment to be dc'd :O I need to get my hands on a jar then... ok Lemming vanilla pigment lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_*The less frosty shades out of the new Chanel Rouge Coco range... yummm
*A full size jar of vanilla pigment and delft paint pot becuase i hear they are to be dc'd this year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Illamasqua Lover Blush
               * Shu Uemura eyelash curler
* MAC Margin Blush
* MAC Ravishing l/s_

 
Illamasqua Lover blush is pretty!!  It is so pigmented too. 
Deft p/p, Shu curler & Ravishing = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What about YSL Peach Passion?  It is a bit pinkier than Ravishing, very purdy


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2010)

They're DC'ing Vanilla pigment? Are they nuts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to get another one of those then!

Shu lash curler is awesome and I lurve Margin too, just be careful and use it with a light hand as it's pretty pigmented, I find the 188 works best with it. I totally forgot I had Delft! Ok, I'm wearing that tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm major lemming my CP which is on it's way and left the states on the 17th, come to mama!!! I needs Shell Pearl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also lemming
- Shu Uemura Essence Absolue (the review on the home page sold me and my hair needs something like that deperately!)
- New bomber/leather jacket for winter
- a man, any man it's been too long!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_They're DC'ing Vanilla pigment? Are they nuts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to get another one of those then!

Shu lash curler is awesome and I lurve Margin too, just be careful and use it with a light hand as it's pretty pigmented, I find the 188 works best with it. I totally forgot I had Delft! Ok, I'm wearing that tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm major lemming my CP which is on it's way and left the states on the 17th, come to mama!!! I needs Shell Pearl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also lemming
- Shu Uemura Essence Absolue (the review on the home page sold me and my hair needs something like that deperately!)
- New bomber/leather jacket for winter
- a man, any man it's been too long!!!_

 
Haha Robyn, hope you get to meet a hottie with fantastic personality!

I love Shu Curler too, but now I love Shiseido curler more. It grabs my puny- ass-straight-lashes better 

Like Bibi, I basically either bought/changed my mind about all the things I was lemming before. But I still would like to get:

*A pair of funky black pants
*A pair of gladiator pump
*MUFE HD blush in #4 walk of shame


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ I want a man too. Someone find us some hot ass


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^^ I want a man too. Someone find us some hot ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wanna trade mine in for a newer, hotter, richer upgrade


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL, I need one too. One that doesnt cheat or lie; richer & hotter are inconsequential...ROFL!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2010)

I want one that isn't younger than me! Why is it lately all the potential I've been seeing at under 25, nice to look at but the second they open there mouths my ears start to bleed!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2010)

OMFG, Robyn that just kills me


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'm actually not lemming much lately. I've got pretty much everything I need for the moment. It feels weird typing that actually. I guess I really, really want new boots. _

 
^Lemming fulfilled >_< Got some boots today! $80 on sale. I just needed some cheepies to tide me over until something better and more expensive comes along later in the season. They are pretty good though, scrunchie knee length and flat soled. Very versatile.

And yes, bring on the hot men! Actually where I work I am exposed to an array of hot European/Asian students on a daily basis since I'm so close to Melbourne uni. I'm a sucker for fancy foreign accents and Asian guys with anime hair lol..


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm so close to Melbourne uni. I'm a sucker for fancy foreign accents and Asian guys with anime hair lol.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha @ Asian guys with anime hair!  Yeah, the good looking ones with anime hair are cute


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay well I have some new lemmings finally.

Chanel Rouge Coco Lipsticks.... I want at least 80% of them. Gonna have to start getting them ASAP. I reckon if I buy 1 a fortnight that is pretty reasonable >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ lol Bibi, I went and checked them and didn't see the hype. What am I missing?  So I went to Giorgio Armani counter and bought the lippy there instead.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2010)

^I think it's the packaging that hooks me in. Ever since I was a little girl I have always loved Chanel. It's so classic and gorgeous. And I LOVE and adore my Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in "Red Dragon." I dunno, I just must have them all!! I'm going to catch them like Pokemon's >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 27, 2010)

^^ Oh that's fair enough Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in love with Giorgio Armani rouge d'armani lipstick packaging.. So as YSL Rouge Volupte.  I also love Chanel eyeshadow palette packaging with double C logo, but it is such a pity that the shadow quality isn't great.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 28, 2010)

I am lemming:
NARS Roman Holiday lippy
NARS Easy Lover lip gloss!!  Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 28, 2010)

Silly lemming....

Konad Nail Stamping Kit! lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ It is not silly! It would be fun actually! lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ lol.. Yeah I think it would be too. 

I normally have the worst nails, but I have been looking after them heaps lately and they are quite long and pretty at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it would be cool to try out some nail stamping while they are still nice. 

I just don't know if I should get it from Transdesign or Evilbay


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2010)

I bought my Konad starting set on Ebay and there are heaps of places to get them these days. If you go here:

OC Nail Art

and enter "*scrangie*" in the coupon box at checkout you get 30% off your order.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ Ohhhhhhhhh! Thanks so much Bibi!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 30, 2010)

I just saw a photo of Melba Blush in the swatch thread and I am lemming that bloody blush so bad now... Ahhhhh... I think I'm going to order it from Pro on Friday along with my Vanilla Pigment and Delft Paintpot


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you order Konad Carina? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like more Dior lipgloss.. I would like one of each, thank you!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ Nah not yet, but I just got paid.... So I will probably order soon  hehehehe

Oh my god those lipglosses are divine! I want the one on the top right and top left corners... yummmm


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ Woot for the pay day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  More toys to play with lol. 
Haha. I want everything except the red one. I have two pink ones and they are so pretty!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_ Oh my god those lipglosses are divine! I want the one on the top right and top left corners... yummmm_

 
LOL those are the ones I liked as well! and the centre one looks delish.. like orange sorbet!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm orange sorbet. I am so over pink lippies right now.. Need some orange sorbet ones!


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

@Carina: If you are ever at IKEA at homebush, there's a stall that sells Konad stamps for $5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She has a fairly good selection, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's on the bottom floor near the escalators on the side of crossroads. 

OMG I lemming the dior lipglosses that Nat posted! The top row middle one and Middle row Right side one.  yummmy

I'm also lemming the 2 of the lace quints from dior, I swatched them today and if they had stock I would've got them I hope nordies still have them! I'm also lemming more Rouge Coco lipsticks, but I can't be bothered to go try them all.... I tried 3 today and got one and the texture and finish is soooooooooo beautiful! Hate the perfume on it though :S


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 1, 2010)

has anyone noticed how the chanel lippies are so similar to bourjois? I know they have the same parent company but I swear their lippies are essentially the same, right down to that powdery smell.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@Carina: If you are ever at IKEA at homebush, there's a stall that sells Konad stamps for $5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has a fairly good selection, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's on the bottom floor near the escalators on the side of crossroads. 

OMG I lemming the dior lipglosses that Nat posted! The top row middle one and Middle row Right side one.  yummmy

I'm also lemming the 2 of the lace quints from dior, I swatched them today and if they had stock I would've got them I hope nordies still have them! I'm also lemming more Rouge Coco lipsticks, but I can't be bothered to go try them all.... I tried 3 today and got one and the texture and finish is soooooooooo beautiful! Hate the perfume on it though :S_

 
LOL I am not usually into pink brown shade, but I want that top middle one too.. It would look fab in winter!! I can just picture myself wearing a fluffy white turtle neck sweater and that shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha.. I got the lace quint! The purple one though..  I wasn't crazy about the brown ones, but then if someone buys for me.. I won't say no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Make sure you buy two of each sunnie, so you will get to keep one with gorgeous lace imprint!!  I am telling ya.. Once you see it (the testers at the Dior counters don't have them), you won't want to use it lol.  I saw it at both Nordies and Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Oh boy, I think I tried like 5 different Rouge Coco lippies and didn't see what the big buzz was..  Loved Rouge Lacque though!


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

^Do you know what colours they are? I'm probably going to buy the middle one for sure, I don't even need to swatch that that colour always looks good on me. 

I love both of them, I just checked nordies and they only have the purple one.  I checked sephora and they don't seem to have any except another quint.  Oh, well... I guess I'm getting the purple one only, unless it pops up on SNET! XD I don't think I'll get 2, even though I would like two for the reason you gave.  My lemmings list is too big for me to afford two T.T

I got a free chanel badge! yay. lol I'm sort of iffy on the colour I got, but I love the finish, it's almost looks like a gloss and the texture is so creamy! It also wore nicely, too.  Most of the time lipsticks doesn't stay on my lips over an 1-2hours, but this stayed for a while. But I doubt I'll be motivated enough to go try on all the lipsticks.  I hate buying lipsticks in general... 

Speaking of hating... I really hate english accents on me... I want to throw it out the window because I feel stupid for getting it. I should've known better from gaga that there's no way I can pull of blue-pinks.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

I have no idea sunnie - sorry!!  Some orangey shades are only available in Korea, which is just stupid. 

Purple one is prettier though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But then I am more drawn to purples and greys.
Doh, Sephora has lace collection, but doesn't have the quint.. Sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think lace quints are sold out here, but I could check it for you?

Yeah, I tried lots, but didn't like the texture or finish..  I am fussy with lippies!

Aww English Accent is pretty!! Love it.. I am sorry it didn't work out on you


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

Ohh, are they lipglosses from a new collection?  I want that top middle one so bad. >.< I have a similar lipgloss from Japan that I love to death and it's on it's last legs. lol 

Yeah, the purple one is prettier.  Hopefully I'll be able to order it soon! I think lace quints are sold out everywhere.  I looked in 3 stores and they all said it flew out the store. T.T Thanks for offering though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, English Accents is very pretty, too bad I look like queen of the zoombies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should wear that over gaga for halloween... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bit disappointed with most of the GMLOL, I think more so because I love SCF so much.  Peachstock was ok, Ever hip went light pink on lips  Frankly Fresh was nice though.  Summer Rose BPB is sucky, shell pearl is ok. But I love Prim and Proper! I want a backup lol It's so natural and glowy! hopefully the rest of GMLOL stuff I'm getting is good, if not I probably be mad at myself for a while... or put myself on a spending ban. Because if I actually played with the stuff before hand, I would've only have gotten prim & proper and frankly fresh.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

Yup, they are the new Dior ultra gloss. 

Urm, girl, you should have gone to check those quints out, when I was raving out them last month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just try to mix and match. You might hate them now, but love them later.. It is always the case with me!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_@Carina: If you are ever at IKEA at homebush, there's a stall that sells Konad stamps for $5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has a fairly good selection, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's on the bottom floor near the escalators on the side of crossroads._

 
Thanks Sunnie! I will definitely check it out!


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

@Nat: Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just looked at nordie and it maybe Evening Rose. I might get it with the quint. hehehe

I was convinced that I won't use the quint because it's so pretty.  So I forced myself not to swatched them.  But since I swatched it I'm convinced I'll use them. lol 

I hope will like it later. I feel dumb for buying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Carina: No worries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's also a store in the city on George st, but I forgot whereabouts, I think it's near the cinemas... I also don't remember pricing >.<


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL I only use my quint once. Don't want to touch it!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 1, 2010)

I tried some of those Dior glosses today, OMG so pretty.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lucky I didn't buy more Cremesheen, coz these are prettier and pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also notice that these don't sink in your lip lines, like cremesheen does


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

^You have to use it Nat, the colours are so pretty! Just take a picture of it then use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 That's what I'm planning to do. lol


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

^^I already used it ages ago!


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I tried some of those Dior glosses today, OMG so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wooo, which ones did you get?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^I already used it ages ago!_

 
Sorry, I meant using the quint more than once.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

sunnie, you are missing the point! I used it, and mangled the lace design, so now I wish I hadn't touched it. Never mind.. when you get yours, you will know.


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

^oooh, sorry. I get what you mean now, I totally misunderstood.  I think I dropped my brain a few too many times in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ Hehe that's what exams do to you!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ I didn't get any, sunnie.. not yet anyhow lol! I just meant I tried them in store coz I work diagonally opposite to the CD counter haha.


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 2, 2010)

^Argh! I probably shouldn't have have posted yesterday at all... it looks like I couldn't read and comprehend stuff. :| I mean how could one misread 'tried' >.<

Which counter do you work at?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 2, 2010)

Hehehe that's how I get during exams too, don't worry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm at the Elizabeth Arden counter


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 2, 2010)

Goddamit! (said with an accent) 

I promised myself I would stop buying MAC this year... I have so much friggen makeup... I DO NOT NEED ANYMORE....

And then... I saw the posts about the upcoming collections for July-August... And I want more STUFF!!!!! 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh how do I make it stop?!?!?!?!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ Lol poor Carina! I should come yell at you again


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ Haha! Maybe thats what I need... 

I know the issue is Specktra and Temptalia.... Cos they get all this advance info and then everyone loses their sh*t over the collections for 3 months before they are released, and my iron will is totally destroyed by their relentless enabling! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

bahahahahaha


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hehehe that's how I get during exams too, don't worry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm at the Elizabeth Arden counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^awww thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wooooo, that's so cool! I heard their prevage skincare is awesome. How are you enjoying the new job so far?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Goddamit! (said with an accent) 

I promised myself I would stop buying MAC this year... I have so much friggen makeup... I DO NOT NEED ANYMORE....

And then... I saw the posts about the upcoming collections for July-August... And I want more STUFF!!!!! 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh how do I make it stop?!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I knew how to make it stop. I could come and bully you into not buying more makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, when I saw that thread and went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pigments and STEREO ROSE?!!! I'm so glad I didn't give in my lemming. XD  I don't think I'll be able to go overseas like I was planning to at the end of the year. lol especially with the Fierce Feline collection.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ Yeah prevage is awesome but costly.. I can't afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The job is tough because I've never done retail before but hopefully I'll start getting used to it soon!


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ I got couple samples the other day, I can't wait to try it out.  Yeah, retail can be tough, but I'm sure you'll get used to it in no time. except the sore feeties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one thing I hated about retail. :S


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Haha! Maybe thats what I need... 

I know the issue is Specktra and Temptalia.... Cos they get all this advance info and then everyone loses their sh*t over the collections for 3 months before they are released, and my iron will is totally destroyed by their relentless enabling! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

bahahahahaha_

 
 Hehe think about your wedding Carina! You are going to be a beauuuuutiful bride and you don't need those makeups


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ Hahahahaha Nat, I will be beautiful after I have all the plastic surgery I want before the wedding.... bahahahahahaha

(dont all scream at me now!)


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 2, 2010)

^ You don't need plastic surgery!!!!!!!!! you are totally drop-dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL Carina, you are already gorgeous, don't need the plastic surgery!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have to admit that everyone has insecurities about their looks, even beautiful supermodels


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ Haha its only a couple of things ... 

I actually have this "fat pouch" (thats what the plastic surgeon called it - lol) behind my chin (had it since birth) and it makes me look like I have a double chin... So I am getting that removed.... 

And some Rystaline in my chin and forehead to even out lines and bumps when i smile... 

Thats all


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 3, 2010)

^ You're silly, I think you're hot just the way you are and I bet your fiance loves your fat pouch


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 3, 2010)

^I gotta agree with the other girls Carina - you are a stunner. But if you think that the changes will make you feel better then why not? Still think you are gorgeous how you are though... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ Haha thanks ladies.. I appreciate your compliments... 

Its just these two things have really irritated me for about 10 years now :S I have thought about it, and thought about it, and thought about it some more, and it has got to the point where im certain that i want to have it fixed.. There are a million things I dont like about me (just like all women have insecurities) but these are the two that I really cant live with for much longer..

And yes Mich, Mick does love my fat pouch.... lol... he calls it a "gobble gobble"... you cant imagine how hot that makes me feel :S


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

Carin if I looked like you I'd be one super happy girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'd love to get a boob job myself, I'm barely an A cup and my sis has had hers done and they look amazing! Now all I need is a spare $11K, maybe if I stop buying MAC for 18 months I'll be able to afford it? 

How much would your surgery cost Carina?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummm its about $2000 for the plastic surgery for my chin and then the injections of the rystaline.... and i would get part of it back from my health fund... so yeh.. its not that expensive i guess... like you, if i stop buying mac, i could probably have it saved in a few months


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ That's pretty cool you'd get cover from your health fund for it. I doubt I could convince mine that bigger boobs will improve my health. It may improve the way I look in some tops and possibly enhance my sex life but I don't think they consider that kind of life 'improving' in their rebate criteria


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

^^


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 3, 2010)

It sucks that corrective laser eye surgery is considered 'cosmetic' and is not covered at all. I think that is SO unfair. To be able to wake up and be able to see (and not have to rummage in visual fuzz land for glasses) should not be considered a cosmetic priviledge, but a right to quality of life. I think it's some massive conspiracy to keep the optomotrist, glasses and contacts companies all in business.

I had a quote done last year (coz I have extremely bad eyesight and live in fuzz land if I don't have glasses or contacts) and it's $5,000 for both eyes. My husband is just as bad, so that makes it $10,000. So we thought 'stuff it' and are going on a holiday overseas for 5 weeks in August instead.

Dunno about boob jobs, for some reason I'd feel much more comfortable with someone scraping cells off my cornea with a laser than having a foreign object in my body. lol. Not to mention you have to get implants re-done every 10 years or so.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^Where are you off to overseas??


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ That's pretty cool you'd get cover from your health fund for it. I doubt I could convince mine that bigger boobs will improve my health. It may improve the way I look in some tops and possibly enhance my sex life but I don't think they consider that kind of life 'improving' in their rebate criteria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 I made peace with my landing strip boobs and chicken fillet insert.  Ahhh I need to save up money to go to Vancouver, so no more hauling for me. Well after Dior stuff anyway


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^Where are you off to overseas??_

 
Going to Europe - England, Scotland, France, Italy, Switzerland, Austria and Germany. And just stopping at KL on the way back for a day.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds awesome Ali! I'm hoping to get to Vietnam, Cambodia and Thailand next year.

Nat I'm still annoyed at my flat chestedness, I feel robbed


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Nat I'm still annoyed at my flat chestedness, I feel robbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hahaha..  at least there are some advantages of being flat.. Like men look at my eyes, rather than my chest..  When I exercise, no need to worry about getting knocked out by my own boobs..   Sleeping on my tummy is as comfy as sleeping on my back..


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, it would be awful working out with big boobs. Imagine running? eek.

Vietnam is supposed to be amazing Robyn - definitely go Robyn! My friend went last year and had a great time.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes I must admit I do love sleeping on my tummy but funny thing is when I run my boobs (as small as they are) can still hurt, what tha???

I love the look of Vietnam Ali, it's been calling my name for ages so I really hope I can save up enough $$ to do that and get a new car. I'm jealous you're going to France, I think Paris will be the next stop on my o/s trips to come.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 4, 2010)

Robyn, you need a good sports bra!!!


----------



## baby_g (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_It sucks that corrective laser eye surgery is considered 'cosmetic' and is not covered at all. I think that is SO unfair. To be able to wake up and be able to see (and not have to rummage in visual fuzz land for glasses) should not be considered a cosmetic priviledge, but a right to quality of life. I think it's some massive conspiracy to keep the optomotrist, glasses and contacts companies all in business.

I had a quote done last year (coz I have extremely bad eyesight and live in fuzz land if I don't have glasses or contacts) and it's $5,000 for both eyes. My husband is just as bad, so that makes it $10,000. So we thought 'stuff it' and are going on a holiday overseas for 5 weeks in August instead._

 
 I couldn't agree more - as I was reading this it sounded as if I wrote it! My eyesight right now is -5.25 both eyes and gets worse every 6 months I have to change prescription. The amount my contact lenses and glasses cost could have already bought me lasik but unfortunately contacts and glasses are covered (70% with a limit of about $230/yr) by my private health, but NOT laser eye surgery! I have to wait till my eyes adjust anyway (optom. says another 5yrs) to get laser but just had to vent. Laser eye surgery to improve your life is not 'cosmetic'.

Aaaanyway, what does everyone want from the new collections?!
I've made a prelim list, and since it's not out here yet ill include 
*Give Me Liberty of London*
Lipstick - Ever Hip Creamy light coral (Cremesheen) (Limited Edition)
Lipglass - Perennial High Style Creamy bright pink coral (Limited Edition)
Already have Peachstock and Dame's Desire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Pret a Papier*
Chromagraphic Pencil - NC15/NW20 (Limited Edition at Counters/Freestanding, Permanent at PRO)
Chromagraphic Pencil - NW25/NC30 (Limited Edition at Counters/Freestanding, Permanent at PRO)
Lipstick - Dressmaker, Dressmaker Creamy light peach coral (Lustre) (Limited Edition)
*Opulash*
Bad bad black Black - must try first but _love_ the promo pic!
*In the Groove*
Lipstick - Jazzed Bright coral pink (Cremesheen) (Limited Edition)
Lipstick - All Styled Up Bright yellow pink (Cremesheen) (Limited Edition)
*Digi-Pops*
Dazzle Lipstick - Liquid Lurex Tarnished golden (Pearl) (Limited Edition)
Dazzle Lipstick -Smash Hit White beige (Pearl) (Limited Edition)
Dazzle Lipstick - Glaringly Hip Light Peach (Pearl) (Limited Edition)
Dazzle Lipstick - Naughty You Neon Pink (Pearl) (Limited Edition)
*Fabulous Felines*
Superslick Liquid Eye Liner - Smoky Noir Dark blue violet with soft pearl (Limited Edition)
Superslick Liquid Eye Liner - Signature Blue Dark navy with soft pearl (Limited Edition)
Superslick Liquid Eye Liner - On the Hunt True black (Limited Edition)
Lipglass - Docile Dirty lavender with pearl (Limited Edition)
Lipglass - Spree Pink champagne taupe
Lipglass - Jealous Light dirty green with pearl
Leopard Luxe Eyeshadow Quad
• Wild by Nature Mid-tone camel (Matte) (Limited Edition)
• Style Predator Frosted mid-tone yellow orange (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited Edition)
• Notoriety Mid-tone brown with gold pearl (Velvet) (Limited Edition) (Repromote from Makeup Art Cosmetics)
• Furiously Fabulous Frosted warm black (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited Edition)

Wooh! That's alot. But I normally only buy 1 or 2 things from a collection anyway, if any, and the lists will whittle down as swatches come along!
Art Supplies, Prep for colour, To the beach, Superglass, Nudes, and Alice + Olivia will all have to wait to see swatches before even considering - trying to save for a house this year is not helped by all the collection overload


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 11, 2010)

Get in quick for Ever Hip l/s, that's gonna sell out like crazy. I think we only received 9 of those in our stock!! 

Re lasik, yeah you're prescription has to plateau before you are considered a candidate for the surgery and I think you also have to be at least 24 y.o. I have private health cover as well, so I'm in the same boat. It's just too much $$ upfront, especially seeing as both myself and my partner would need it. Any children we have are gonna have crap eyesight, crap back and crap knees. lol.

So I feel your pain, baby_g!! lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 11, 2010)

I got my mamma to get me a backup of Everhip l/s in Hong Kong because it is soooo gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I got the bag as well... Squeeeeee!  

My current lemming is for more konad image plates! I have been obsessed with konad since i got the kit the other day.. The only sad thing is that you can no longer get the 30% discount from OCNailArt... Of course, it is just my luck, that Konad USA put out a directive to suppliers that they arent allowed to discount their stock anymore, as of the other day... WAHHHHHHH! At least I got the kit discounted.... I'm so sad now


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2010)

No more MAC lemmings from me.  I am bored by all these collections again!

So my non MAC lemmings:
Black ballet flats
Some funky headbands
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in Black
Dior Ready to Glow quints
MUFE HD brushes


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 12, 2010)

I want stuff... I dunno what stuff I want exactly, but I just want to run wild in Myer or Mecca or DJ's or on Ebay or something!!!! Ahhhh!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ Haha Carina, you crack me up!!!
Now think about beeeeautiful wedding you are going to have


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, I'm trying to tell myself I need to money for the wedding but thats so far away and makeup can be RIGHT NOW! 

GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE MAKEUPSSSS! 







EDIT: DAMN YOU INTERNET!!! Just bought sumfing...... (said in the voice of a 5 year old that has done something wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL what did ya get?
I need something too!!! (eating Lindo chocolate instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ Ohhhh I wanted chocolate sooo bad too.. But I resisted... I must lose some weight before this engagement party.. I feel like a cow at the moment 

I got some more Konad... hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

But your package should take a least a few days to get to you?  I need to have something RIGHT NOW!!!!

I feel like a cow too.. I am supposed to be on a diet since.. urm last year!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ Haha me too... But I always give it up after like a week! lol

Hmm yes the need for instant gratification is quite strong, but seeing that little email from paypal come through saying I have purchased something kinda takes the edge off


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2010)

Addicts, the lot of you!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Really?  I have been sending paypal payments over a month now..  Since my CP package won't arrive till next week (or the week after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), it feels more like I have been depositing money, rather than buying actual goodies.  I need something to play with RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Addicts, the lot of you!_

 
 Only because you get to play with makeup stuff while at work


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ Haha that's true. Speaking of which, theres so many nice mother's day deals out at the moment - you should all go spend your money!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 13, 2010)

Ugh I've got a major lemming. Birds and Berries and the Shell Pearl beauty powder.. I will NOT pay $90 for them at the counter! Argh!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 13, 2010)

^Don't know if this helps but if you are Myer One member if you present your card between Wed-Thurs you get 10% off your purchase store wide. 15% off if you are a Myer One Gold member. Every little bit counts


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ DJ's is also having 10% off today and tomorrow on full priced cosmetics and fragrance!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

^^Just paid off my credit card...

 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*
 *MUST NOT GO TO DJ'S*


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL Carina!!  Okay, I am definitely going to Vancouver later this year!!!  So no more lemmings for me and save money!!! MUFE here I come!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ WOOO HOOO! How exciting Nat! I'm so jealous!

I have just been trawling through my lemming posts to find my list (my "master" list of lemmings is at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I can decide if I want to go to DJ's or not... lol


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Carina! 
Go and try Dior lipgloss! Not that I am trying to enable you or anything hehe..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

^^Ohhhhh! Yes!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I just might.... 

Well done Nat, another successful "enablement"... im  certain that is not even a word


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha I tried so many of them and came home one, so hope it is the same case for you!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm working tonight, Carina! Come visit


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ Aww I'd love to come visit but I'm having dinner with an old friend I havent seen in ages...

I just went to DJ's in my break... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all your fault Nat.... !! lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ Awww okay! What did you get? You guys should paste some swatches of those Dior glosses on your lips so I can get an idea haha


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Aww I'd love to come visit but I'm having dinner with an old friend I havent seen in ages...

I just went to DJ's in my break... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all your fault Nat.... !! lol_

 





 wooo going to haulage thread right now!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Did I do good Nat??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Just saw your reply in haulage thread


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Well done Carina! Grr.. I know I said I need to save, but now I want more Dior lipglosses!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Get moooooore!!!!!  They are so gorgeous.. I have Sari Pink over Naked l/l... its


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Haha!! I think I have Sari Pink.. I need to go home right now!! It is annoying that I learn MAC stuff names without even trying, whereas when it comes to other brands... I can't remember anything!! Annoying!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 18, 2010)

I have some really ultra luxe lemmings.. The urge to just buy them and not care is so strong lol... But I'll be destitute if I do that..

Dolce and Gabbana Ultra-Shine Lipgloss: Charm
Dolce and Gabbana Ultra-Shine Lipgloss: Nude
Dolce and Gabbana Shine Lipstick: Violet
Dolce and Gabbana Shine Lipstick: Magnifica
Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque: Santal
Cle De Peau Beaute - Intensifying Cream Eyeliner: Deep Black

I'm really into lip products lately! Expensive ones.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ Ohhh they sound nice Bibi


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind D&G Delicious lipgloss and Chanel Lacque in Ming, but they will just have to stay as lemmings, not actual purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would really love Jill Stuart blush though..  The packaging is killing me with Swarovski crystal and a portable goat hair blush brush


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2010)

^I just scored 3 Dolce and Gabbana glosses on ACW for a fraction of the cost it would have cost me to buy them from Saks. Friggin awesome!! Another lemming fulfilled.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










^The blush looks so pretty Nat. I love the super girly packaging


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ You are one lucky lady Bibi! What are the odds that those colours were up on ACW! lol....


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2010)

way to go Bibi!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2010)

^Hehehehe I think it was the makeup fairies >_< Sometimes if you wish hard enough they make your lemmings come true. Now if only they could work out a way where the lemmings would magically manifest themselves in my makeup drawers instead of me having to wait for shipping. One can dream right?


----------



## keeks87 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Guys, I'm a newbie from Melbourne!

I went into the Mac Counter at Myer today and had a look at the GMLOL collection and I was really underwhelmed, the colours were so soft they barely showed on my skin.

I am however obsessed with the blushes from Spring Forecast but I just can't justify paying $52 on a blush right now.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome Keeks87! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know they are expensive, but the Blush Ombres are really gorgeous... I love the colours, but even more so, the texture of them is amazing.. They blend so well on the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you try Prim and Proper Blush from the GMLOL collection? It is probably my favourite MAC blush of all time...


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 24, 2010)

hehes yeesssh i agree with aussiemacluvrr! Blush ombres are like amazing! LOVE THEM TO BITS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & yupp prim & proper is one of my favs! & i'm quite tanned & it shows on my skin!


----------



## keeks87 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok you've convinced me... I really need it. Plus I was thinking about it last night and I really do need more blushes.

I hate it when I see something I really like and don't buy it then come back the next day and get it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ Just to let you know the girls on here are make up devils
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Don't let them suck you in or your bank account will hate you


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ Lol Mich! We are not devils... Nothing I said above was demonic.. I was just being honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, we are all massive ENABLERS on here keeks87, so having an iron will does help... lol

p.s yes go get the blush ombre!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 24, 2010)

^Hahaha Carina you are a devil and you know it! Enabler is just a nice way of saying devil muhahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But keeks, seriously if you can't afford it right now then don't get it. We might be enablers but everyone has _free will_. (That is totally something that Satan would say..) Don't get it if you are going to regret it because it takes all of the fun out of using it.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh definitely if you cant afford it keeks, just ignore me completely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I dont want to be responsible for you not eating this week or something


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 25, 2010)

My makeup lemmings have to stay in check, I did my finances just the other day and if I want to buy a new car and go over seas in all in the next 12 months then I have to do some serious budgeting!

Although Prim & Proper is pretty hot, so I'll keep an eye out for it in the clearance bin.

Welcome keeks, either way you look at it you will by something from MAC because the folks in here convinced you it was to die for, and most of the time they're right


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 25, 2010)

HAHA i'm not demoniccc.hahhahahha but i'm a blush freak so maybe you sldn't listen to me keeks87.haha i would have blush in every colour if i could.HAHA 
BUT it's really pretttyyyy get it get it get it.HAHA


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm seriously craving some new perfumes. I feel like the 4 I have are just not enough. I want to try some Tom Ford scents but perfumes are just so expensive here.

Panda, where is the best place to get designer/luxe fragrances for cheap? You got any tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha, Bibi - if you tell me then we will both know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would LOVE to try some TF as well, and By Kilian is making me lemm badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I have only a few lemmings I need to kill (thankfully!!) so if anyone wants to help me with a Givenchy Very Irresistible, Penhaligons Cornubia, By Kilian Pure Oud (sample, this one is murder on the $), I would be on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this place is good - Discount Perfume,Discount Cologne and Discount Fragrances at FragranceX.com - make sure you check the listings though, *sometimes* its cheaper to buy elsewhere. Most of the time they have pretty great prices though and FREE shipping worldwide, it makes it cheaper than shopping US most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have done some absolutely FANTASTIC swaps on MUA though as well, last week I traded for a Hanae Mori Blue Butterfly EDP and Magical Moon EDP from a local aussie swapper (thank-you sweetheart!) and in the last few weeks have been able to swap for a Gucci EDT BNIB, various bottles of Fantasy, more Hanae Mori (can't you tell I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HM?), Chopard Wish set, Lolita Lempicka original, PH Can Can set, got an authentic BNIB bottle of Chanel Coco there as well amongst others - and yes, there were more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So take your pick, MUA or FragX, both places have been great for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Bibi is there anything specific you are wanting to try? TFC does a lot of samples, won't say they are cheap though. If you have anything specific I might be able to help you


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh my goshhh, i wanna get samples panda! So i can travel with them in July when i go to syd, adel & melb!! How much are theyyy?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 25, 2010)

My Illamasqua lemmings are growing by the day! 

Nat, I saw a swatch of you wearing Obey l/s and now I want it!! Wahhhh 

Oh and I just read this article about L'Oreal USA buying Essie... I'm going to put money on this being the reason for the price hike! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://blogs.nailsmag.com/editor/arc...Oreal-USA.aspx


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_EDIT: Bibi is there anything specific you are wanting to try? TFC does a lot of samples, won't say they are cheap though. If you have anything specific I might be able to help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Aww thanks Panda >_< I would love to try Tom Ford's Black Orchid and Black Orchid Viole de Fleur. I was thinking of biting the bullet and just buying it from David Jones next week. I had a look online at a few places for cheap perfumes yesterday but then I started getting really paranoid about knock offs and fakes from China and scared myself. I'll check out those other sites you mentioned


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh my goshhh, i wanna get samples panda! So i can travel with them in July when i go to syd, adel & melb!! How much are theyyy?_

 
From TFC? Some of them are cheap, some are expensive, around $3-5US is the average plus shipping. I try not to buy from there, swap for them on MUA if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bibi I dont have either of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been DYING to try Black  Orchid too but always find my $ going somewhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I buy a few  things off ebay from a few select sellers, some of them are pretty good!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 26, 2010)

Panda, this is gonna sound so stupid but what's the full name of TFC? hahas i tried to google & couldn't find it


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh...LOL, sorry sweetie - here tis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perfume Samples, Perfume Decants and Vintage Perfumes - The Perfumed Court


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

No lemmings for me anymore.. my partner and I are going to start trying for a baby in a few months.. I don't want any new makeup I buy just sit in my traincase waiting for me to use it!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 26, 2010)

panda: THANKS HUNNN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HEHES
longlashes : exciting muchhh!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

lol yes very exciting. We've just got babies or weddings on the brain at my house!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Which one is first? Wedding or baby!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are both so exciting! 

I say go baby first ..... hahaha..... Weddings can wait  (I'm just a scrooge because I went venue shopping on the weekend and it was all so overwhelming - I want to elope now)


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ haha weddings are great fun!! haha well since i've only attended & am too young to have my own. Once i have to plan my own that might be another story! hahas but you're gonna look amazing on your wedding Carina! I can't wait to see the pictures! Are you gonna get a makeup artist or do your own makeup?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Awww thanks babe... You're too sweet.... I tell you who will definitely look amazing... Sal!!!! Have you seen a picture of her? She is STUNNING!!!! 

And I will probably get a makeup artist.. knowing my luck ill be a nervous wreck and if I try and do it ill come out looking like Amy Winehouse! bahahahahaha


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

Me? bah! you must be talking about another Sal! LOL!

Baby is coming first, I'll likely have a bump on the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking at some dresses next week but it's kind of a waste of time unless I choose something sort of princess cut which would allow for a bit of belly.

Have you set a budget Carina? Mine is very, very small.. Comically small! Neither of us want a major theatrical event and I'd love to elope if I could.. 

As for the makeup, I had a nightmare that it was my wedding day and I had forgotten to hire a makeup artist, and had nothing to put on! I woke up in a cold sweat so that's definitely not going to happen.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ If Micheal has his way I will be adorned with a bump as well..!! That boy is cluckier than me.. Its a pity men cant have babies because the way he talks, I reckon he would pop out a football team for me if I asked him nicely enough... hahahaha

I have set a budget, but I'm thinking I'm going to have to revise it.. downwards that is  After seeing the cost of things on the weekend, I'm thinking small, intimate, and CHEAP is my kinda wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am also put off the big theatrical thing, especially considering my sister is having a $100,000 extravaganza.... Mine is going to be 1/10th of that if I have my way!!! i just cant justify the expenditure.. Would much rather put it towards a holiday, house or bubba... 

That would have been a horrible dream Sal.. I would have cried.. hahaha... My biggest concern is that I wont like the way they apply my makeup because I have only had my makeup done by another MUA twice before.. I have always done it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm sure it wont be comincal Sal! If it is what you and your fiancee want, then it will be a perfect wedding


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

Ha ha well if he's clucky.. and you're clucky.. then what's stopping you! 

The only thing holding me back is my degree, I want to be as close to finishing it as possible so we are waiting until October to start channeling our inner rabbits, although if it happens earlier we'll both be stoked.

Wow your sister is having some sort of super-wedding! Mine did too and I wasn't that impressed. I decided my day is going to be more relaxed, with a garden wedding and a reception catered for at my in-laws. My headache is the guest list though, fitting 80 people into the backyard may be a little squishy.

I can't justify the expenditure either, we've moved home to save for a property so we could spend more but I'm aiming to keep everything under $10k. And I mean everything.. if I can squeeze a honeymoon out of that too I will!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

Aussiemacluvrr: I'll have to see a picture of Sal!! hahas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooh i'm sure you'll look pretty either way & with a face like yours it's impossible to look like amy winehouse hun!

All these wedding plans are making me excited to see loads of pictures! & of course 9 months later a bub picture yeah longlashes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL yes I have to have a girl so she can be a junior member of Spektra


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

^ HAHA that will be SUPER CUTEEEEEEEEEE. omg i feel excited for you already. HAHA. this is really random but i'll be going to melb in about a month's time & i'm super excited! & i see that beautiful Sal lives in melb!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ All the Melbourne Specktrettes should meet up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_we are waiting until October to start channeling our inner rabbits_


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2010)

^Oooo good idear Cariner! I'm all for another Melbourne meet up. Just as long as there is no baby talk you clucky hens. Bok Bok!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 27, 2010)

lol why is everyone so anti-baby on here???  You know you love it! hahahaha

Oh and I love the "idear Cariner" bahahahaha.. you're so funny bibi.....


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

haha! oooh i would love to! I'll be with my parents though but i'll tryyy. hahas. i'll be going to syd too carinaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehes. where are there no brisbanettes in this thread! HAHA. baby are the cutest <3


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ Yay for meetups!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL bok! bok!

Over here everyone is anti-baby and on the baby forums everyone is anti-makeup!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha! oooh i would love to! I'll be with my parents though but i'll tryyy. hahas. i'll be going to syd too carinaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes. where are there no brisbanettes in this thread! HAHA. baby are the cutest <3_

 
Ohhhh! You have to tell us when you are in Sydney and if you have time for a meetup. Mich and I will be there with bells (and makeup!!) on.. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_LOL bok! bok!

Over here everyone is anti-baby and on the baby forums everyone is anti-makeup!_

 
Hahahaha I was going to say, it seems the two are mutually exclusive on here.. If you love makeup, well then babies are out, and if you love babies, well heck, makeup is not cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe its the hormones... everyone gets all messed up


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 27, 2010)

^ ooooooooooh reallly? i'll be there from the 29June till like 3rd July (i think) hahas i'll check with my friend because i'm there to visit her but i would LOVE to meet you guys! <3

Have any of you babes tried PriceUSA? I've always used parceliton but the 7% tax, 4% CC usage charge + $12 charge is getting abit steeep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & PriceUSA is only 5% flat! No tax tooo! I love the girls at parceliton but PriceUSA has sucha good deal almost too hard to resist. hehes.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hahahaha I was going to say, it seems the two are mutually exclusive on here.. If you love makeup, well then babies are out, and if you love babies, well heck, makeup is not cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe its the hormones... everyone gets all messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Maybe once you have a babies all of the former makeup money becomes baby money and all of the former time you had to spend doing makeup is now spent changing diapers and grabbing a quick nap while you can since baby keeps you up all night causing unsightly dark circles which you could cover up with concealer if only you had bought some instead of baby food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^Hehe I'm not exactly anti-baby, its just not my thing. I've never desired motherhood honestly but other peoples babies are pretty cute and I don't mind them... just as long as I don't have to hold the really young ones. The rolly polly necks and soft spots on the head terrify me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ lol Thats what baby valium is for isnt it??? ....            JOKING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still going to have makeup money when I have a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My future hubby better make sure of that


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

I really need to save up for MAC brushes! I shall order some from the US when mac to beach gets released!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Good thinking...

I forgot to mention, I have a new lemming after today.. Warm Soul Mineralize Blush... the MA used it on me today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its soooo natural and pretty...


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ hahah really? gosh i'm so not gonna check it out. else i think i have to add it on my lemmings too! since we have like similar skin tones!i'm not a huge fan of the mineralised collection. i don't know why too. hahas I have so many blushes it's not funny! I should stop it! haha BTW Carina, i loved the neo si-fi blush i bought from you! It's so prettyyyy!Thank you hunnn!

Have anyone of you tried brushes from this site? 
They look soft! But i've never heard of them!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Have anyone of you tried brushes from this site? They look soft! But i've never heard of them!_

 

I actually bought the white Kolinsky set a few years ago and while some of the brushes are not the best quality,  the larger powder brushes and the smaller blending brush are amazing and extremely soft! I still use the blending brush almost every day. It's like a fluffier version of the Mac #222.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ oooh thanks hun! I think i shall just save save save & slowly collect all the MAC brushes i want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^ ooooooooooh reallly? i'll be there from the 29June till like 3rd July (i think) hahas i'll check with my friend because i'm there to visit her but i would LOVE to meet you guys! <3_

 
Yeh of course I'm keen to meet up.. I cant speak for Mich, but I'm sure she will be in as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as there is champagne and we can talk makeup the whole time, I'm there! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ hahah really? gosh i'm so not gonna check it out. else i think i have to add it on my lemmings too! since we have like similar skin tones!i'm not a huge fan of the mineralised collection. i don't know why too. hahas I have so many blushes it's not funny! I should stop it! haha BTW Carina, i loved the neo si-fi blush i bought from you! It's so prettyyyy!Thank you hunnn!_

 
Glad you liked it babe! Its one of my faves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And dont worry, I'm a massive blush addict as well.. On last count I was up to 55 blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thats not counting the 2 I have coming to me in a CP, the three NYX ones on the way to me and the 2 I just ordered in a CP from Pret a Papier.. I finks I have a problem


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL. You really do have a blush problem dont you?  Its okay, we love you anyway. 

I'm all for meeting up <3


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Hahahahaha thanks Mich.. Love you too!

Hey did you get my text about the brush from ACW???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Yes omg, i totally forgot to reply. My phone was playing up but I finally got an iphone the other day! Thanks so much for trying anyway <3


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Haha that's ok.. I figured that's what happened.. But for a tiny moment i thought you didn't love me anymore


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ I do that too when people don't reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just so you feel better, know that I love you forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and your make up stash muahahaha)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ Haha your true  intentions have revealed themselves!!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Yeh of course I'm keen to meet up.. I cant speak for Mich, but I'm sure she will be in as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as there is champagne and we can talk makeup the whole time, I'm there! lol_

 
haha yayyyys! makeup talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you guys can teach me some tricks & tipssss! hahahah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Glad you liked it babe! Its one of my faves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And dont worry, I'm a massive blush addict as well.. On last count I was up to 55 blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thats not counting the 2 I have coming to me in a CP, the three NYX ones on the way to me and the 2 I just ordered in a CP from Pret a Papier.. I finks I have a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yess i LOVE it! when i made the order i didn't think i'll love it as much as i do! hahaahha 55! oh myyy i think i'm like up to 20+? hahas & i just started this makeup thing! hahahahs

OH you did a CP for Pret a Papier, you're tempting me babeee! I'm trying to resistt!!! you just made it a whole lot easier, NOT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what blushes did you get? I was so annoyed because it came out 1 hour after i did a CP!!! sighss. I'm so tempted to get instant chic since baci is doing CP with 30% off!! goshhhh. brushes & blushes? <3 HAHA What we ever gonna do with all our blushes? give our kids? HAHA!!!

I feel that the girl in shopaholic where she makes her confession - Hi, My name is Eliza & I am a Blushaholic. HAHA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Oh nooo i just went to Baci's CP page & she just added that it has be $75 worth of stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really don't wanna spend so muchhhh! I might have to skip instant chic unless Carina shows it to me & i fall in love. HAHA*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ I saw that Baci is doing that! Crazy girl! She shouldnt be advertising that.... She could lose her pro card :S

I got Instant Chic and Garb Blushes.... I really wanted Light over Dark as well, but I resisted... 

lol I have no idea what I am going to do with all those blushes... I actually went through my collection the other day and gave a massive bag of stuff that I dont use to my sister... It would have been at least 300-400 worth of stuff :S But better that it gets used than just sits there going off.... 

and yes we are blushaholics.... But at least they are powder products so they wont go bad or get yucky germs in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Better to be a blushaholic than a lipstick/lipgloss fanatic


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ oooh really?that's scary! I'm still deciding if i sld buy 75$ worth of MAC stuff when i just spend like so much on MAC & sephora! haha i might pass this time round! but i would love to see swatches of yr blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs who did the CP for you?

woahh do you want a god-sister? HAHAH i'm sure everything from your collection must be awesomeee. hahahah & i love lip products too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm stopping since i have like so many which i probably can never finish before they expire! But blushes are still my number 1 <3s hahas


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 28, 2010)

vintage- how can you NOT spend $75 on MAC products! I just have to look at something mac and 75 bucks instantly disappears from my bank account! LOL


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ HAHA it's not that i can't! It's that i should not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas i just spend like 150 on MAC & 100 from Sephora mid this month & my parcel has not even arrived! HAHA 

Hear my wallet cryyyy. I'm trying hard not to go to the MAC website! hehes

Oh nooo, i was just taking a break from thesis writing to check out Specktra & now i really want fold & tuck l/g! So much for me telling you i'm not buying lip products Carina! savee meee! hahas i have so much stuff already & i'm going to be moving away from Aus in Aug, my luggage is gonna be burstinggg with blushes & lipgloss!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ oooh really?that's scary! I'm still deciding if i sld buy 75$ worth of MAC stuff when i just spend like so much on MAC & sephora! haha i might pass this time round! but i would love to see swatches of yr blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs who did the CP for you?

woahh do you want a god-sister? HAHAH i'm sure everything from your collection must be awesomeee. hahahah & i love lip products too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm stopping since i have like so many which i probably can never finish before they expire! But blushes are still my number 1 <3s hahas_

 
My mum lives in HKG and when I was there visiting I made friends with the manager of one of the stores so she puts heaps of stuff aside for me and then sends it to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prices are on par, or even cheaper than the USA.... 

Blush swatches might have to wait a little while  I need to get college of law done before I embark on a project like that.. lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_vintage- how can you NOT spend $75 on MAC products! I just have to look at something mac and 75 bucks instantly disappears from my bank account! LOL_

 





  Its scary how much money we all spend on it


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 29, 2010)

how cute is that 'Team Ombre' smiley in your sig Carina! He really loves his Ombre doesn't he! LOL..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ hahahahaha yes he does... lol..... i stole it from someone elses signature.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was just too cute to resist....


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_My mum lives in HKG and when I was there visiting I made friends with the manager of one of the stores so she puts heaps of stuff aside for me and then sends it to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prices are on par, or even cheaper than the USA.... 

Blush swatches might have to wait a little while  I need to get college of law done before I embark on a project like that.. lol_

 
Ooooh will you tell me the next time you do a CP? I would LOVEEE to join in tooo! hehes thank you Carinaaaaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh i meant just instant chic & garb? haha not ALL of your gazillion blushes! hehes I was wondering why Carina doesn't wanna swatch 2 blushes for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i realized i didn't specify which ones i wanted! hahas It can be your gorgeous face wearing them too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







& i spend alot too! just that i'm still a uni student & funds are well, limited. HAHA books money are going into makeup not a good sign! HAHA


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 29, 2010)

New lemming, Armani Code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL, its completely off topic ladies, dont mind my little interjection here


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ Ohh thats a good lemming JL! I love that fragrance as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha sorry eliza... i thought you meant the whole collection.. i will definitely swatch them for you... but i wont be getting them until 20 may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats when my sis gets back from hong kong.. she is bringing my stuff back with her...


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ haha yeah panda i'm so addicted to fragrance my newest addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahas yay! thank youuu carinaaa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooooooh that's alright, i will wait till then or i might just succumb to temptation! hahas! it's so cool that your mum lives in HK!!! I should go to HK & make some friends there. haha!!!

I'm sooooooo lemming MAC to beachhhh, hipness  blushhhh!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2010)

Lemming Tom Ford Black Violet like crazy. I swear that scent is the most beautiful thing on earth. I fell asleep last night clutching the little fragrance card I sprayed with it at DJ's yesterday lol. I'm a little obsessed!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ haha you're so cutee. hahah can totally imagine that.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ Agreed, adorable! I was doing that last night with Loulou by Cacharel.. it's my mum's perfume and I miss her


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ awwwwwww. you're so sweeet! where's your mummmy?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 30, 2010)

^She's in Melbourne and I'm in Sydney


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ awwws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mummy is in Singapore & i'm in Brisbane!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 2, 2010)

Went "clothes shopping" today for the first time in ages (the other night I just shopped on a whim...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today i went to the shops for the sole purpose of buying clothes) and I realised how much clothing I have been missing out on by buying sooo much makeup... Soooo no more makeup lemmings for me... I might buy a few bits and pieces here and there, but I really really really loved buying clothing and I want to do it more often... So me and makeup are going to go on "a break".. I wouldn't say we are breaking up because we have been in love for so long, but I need some time away


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 2, 2010)

^^ I'm glad to hear that lol!


----------



## vintageroses (May 2, 2010)

yays Carina! I think i've been missing out on fashion tooo! esp being in uni it's really either makeup or clothes! & since i just got really into makeup i'm trying to build my collection! I think i have enoughhh noww! I am so gonna go back to buying pretty dresses!


----------



## spectrolite (May 2, 2010)

I'm not lemming much of anything anymore. The next Mac purchase I make will probably be from the Alice and Olivia collection in July so I intend to take that time to try and actually *save* money. Fingers crossed I actually succeed this time!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Wow.. I had to catch up so many pages here.. This thread just *grew* while I was away!!  Not much of lemming talk though.. I saw bits of bok bok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  55 blush addiction..  someone not replying messages..  All fun!

I am just going to get two lipglosses and #131 brush from the Beach collection and that would be IT for me for awhile.. Here is hoping!


----------



## panda0410 (May 3, 2010)

new lemming... Tocca Cleopatra. For anyone that loves NR For Her, this is almost identical but nicer IMHO. I wantsssssssss it!!


----------



## lara (May 3, 2010)

Right now all I want is Coral Crepe. It looks like a perfect nothing colour to swipe on my eyes and go.


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

^^ I can't wait to check it out in person! I wonder how it would look on my skintone!


----------



## vintageroses (May 3, 2010)

mee tooooooooooo! i want fold & tuck! Oh my gosh! Lippiee again! & of course i want all the blushes in the world


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2010)

^I hear ya on the blush thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVEEEEE blush!

I'm lemming some of the Superglasses that just got released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweettart, Fab Frenzy and Totally Bang. If anyone is getting a CP pleeeeease let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

HAHA me toooooooooo. yay you, me & Carina can conquer the world with blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA

Superglasses look like they have major glitterrr! hahahha


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 5, 2010)

Nat, ACW has a stack of dior quints listed on there if you are interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/dior.html


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I hear ya on the blush thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVEEEEE blush!

I'm lemming some of the Superglasses that just got released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweettart, Fab Frenzy and Totally Bang. If anyone is getting a CP pleeeeease let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!!_

 

Hey Bibi, 

Brigettes Boutique has two of the superglasses you are looking for.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are only 18USD each... 

MAC Superglass Lip Gloss - SWEET TART

MAC Superglass Lip Gloss - FAB FRENZY


----------



## vintageroses (May 5, 2010)

^^ ooooh off to check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & my lemming of NARS Orgasm lipgloss has escalated!


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hey Bibi, 

Brigettes Boutique has two of the superglasses you are looking for.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are only 18USD each... 

MAC Superglass Lip Gloss - SWEET TART

MAC Superglass Lip Gloss - FAB FRENZY_

 
^They are asking $30 for shipping! Don't think I'll be buying from there but thanks for the link sweet stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

^^ it's saying 5.18usd for int. first class shipping for me for two superglasses??


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2010)

^Oh RLY? Maybe I was doing it wrong. Its possible... I have been up since 4am lol. I'll try again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Carina!

Okay for 2 items its the nice low rate of $5.18 but if you want 3 then it's gonna cost $30.00. Bit of a jump in price :/


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

^^ I know their site plays up sometimes.... I once tried to place an order and they wanted like 50usd for shipping.. so i cancelled it and tried again and then it was only 10.. lol :s


----------



## spectrolite (May 6, 2010)

^Awww no matter how many times I try and re-do the order it just gives me 2 options both really high. Maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and get just 1 or 2 things >_<


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 6, 2010)

Hmmmm maybe it is like ACW where if you have a certain amount of product you can only do priority shipping???


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Hmmmm maybe it is like ACW where if you have a certain amount of product you can only do priority shipping???_

 

^Yeah maybe. Still though, you can fit more than 2 glosses in a fistclass int flat rate box or one of the smaller envelopes and I've ordered 3+ items from ACW before at a low rate. Maybe I'll shoot them an email and get some answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still lemming those glosses like crazy!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 7, 2010)

^^ They are really nice, so I would definitely send them an email


----------



## sambibabe (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Carina for the Dior stuff.. What is ACW shipping like?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 9, 2010)

^^ Sometimes they are expensive, but generally they are pretty reasonable... I find that the more I buy the better it is


----------



## sambibabe (May 9, 2010)

^^ LOL.. I wouldn't mind the tropical quint, but don't think I would wear it.. I might just buy the luggage tag. Have you seen it? My friend bought one and it is TDF!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2010)

Coral Crepe is fab.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All this talk about Dressmaker Dressmaker being the HG from the collection, and I actually think Made to Order l/s is better... looks hot with Chickory l/l. 

Anyhoo... for those lemming the omega glitter items coming up, I found the superglass and dazzle lipsticks very gritty... that's just IMO. It's not the same texture as d/g at all.

I'm lemming good ol' Patina e/s... been using it at work and I freaking love it and I'm going to get both Comfort and Stereo Rose MSFs as I have neither and have since regretted not getting them!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

^^ Have you heard that Stereo Rose isnt the same colour as the original release! Erine confirmed it in the colour discussion thread...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel lucky that I got one of the original ones now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because the colour is gorgeous!

And comfort is amazing! I use it pretty much every day... 

Not really lemming anything from Digi Pop, but I'm dying to get my hands on the pigments from Alice & Olivia.. Already got a CP set up


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2010)

Yeah I heard the colour was slightly different. Oh well!


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Have you heard that Stereo Rose isnt the same colour as the original release! Erine confirmed it in the colour discussion thread...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel lucky that I got one of the original ones now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because the colour is gorgeous!

And comfort is amazing! I use it pretty much every day... 

Not really lemming anything from Digi Pop, but I'm dying to get my hands on the pigments from Alice & Olivia.. *Already got a CP set up*



_

 
ohhh noo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAH are you serious missyyy? you're so quick in getting CPs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 the nail polishes look yummm tooo!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

^^ You should still get SR Eliza.. they reckon the new one is beautiful in its own right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehehehehe I have connections  I'm never using that other chick that ripped me off again... I'm going to go back to my normal CP girly


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

^^ hehes okays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's coming out with another collection right? 

Oooh yeah that's good hun! I'm trying to see if Baci can do a CP for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though I know there won't be a discount, i just need a CP! Else i'll just have to look for someone else. Would you be willing to share with me who does CP for you?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

^^ Yep it is coming out with In the Groove..

I will have to ask her hun.. She asked me not to advertise it on here.... So I will check with her and let her know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why cant you get the discount with Baci? She is advertising 25% off the recommended retail price??


----------



## sambibabe (May 10, 2010)

Okay I am really lemming this






My friend bought one from Nordies and it was TDF in person..  It is so pretty, yet so impractical.. It would be great to display in a nice glass cabinet, but would I carry such a heavy thing around my shoulder? No.. Would I even use the gloss? NOOO   My brain is saying no, but my heart is saying Yeeeeeees!! Should I get it? Grrr


----------



## vintageroses (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Yep it is coming out with In the Groove..

I will have to ask her hun.. She asked me not to advertise it on here.... So I will check with her and let her know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why cant you get the discount with Baci? She is advertising 25% off the recommended retail price??_

 
YAYS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait! 

Oh yays, tell me what she says then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks hun!

Oh Baci said that she can't get the discount for LE packaging? I don't know, i'm cool with it though i just need a CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_ Okay I am really lemming this






My friend bought one from Nordies and it was TDF in person.. It is so pretty, yet so impractical.. It would be great to display in a nice glass cabinet, but would I carry such a heavy thing around my shoulder? No.. Would I even use the gloss? NOOO My brain is saying no, but my heart is saying Yeeeeeees!! Should I get it? Grrr_

 





 but yes i'll never use the glossss! so prettyyyy!


----------



## sambibabe (May 11, 2010)

^^ Me neither..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so want to have one!


----------



## rockin26 (May 11, 2010)

I'm not a fan of sticking my fingers into a gloss then slapping it on my lips, save the cash Nat and get something you'll actually use later


----------



## sambibabe (May 11, 2010)

^^ I didn't say I would use the lipgloss!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 11, 2010)

^^ lol did you guys watch The Big Bang Theory the other night when Sheldon had the ring from Lord of the Rings.... "My Preciousssssssss"...

I just had an image of Nat doing that with that Dior lipgloss above! lol


----------



## sambibabe (May 11, 2010)

^^ Hahaha.. so true! Remember their obsession with keeping all those old cartoon/movie figurines in unopened, 'mint condition'? I would be like that with that Dior luggage tag gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love Sheldon and Lenard by the way!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 12, 2010)

ahahah LOVE big bang theory


----------



## sambibabe (May 12, 2010)

^^ Me too! It is the only a few TV shows I watch!

Ok.. I have a new lemming.. MUFE Aquacreams! I want all 22 shades thanks!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 13, 2010)

Stopped by the MAC counter today and saw the Pret a Papier collection. I swatched Coral Crepe and it's GORGEOUS! Even if it's a colour I'll hardly use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know whether or not I should purchase it....


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

^^ I don't like coral/peach/pink on my eyes either, but I am planning to use Coral Crepe with brown shadows!


----------



## vintageroses (May 17, 2010)

I am lemming for Urban decay primer potion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want bothhh!


----------



## keeks87 (May 17, 2010)

I've been looking at coral crepe to, I was thinking of trying it by itself with just blacktrack lining.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 17, 2010)

I ended up purchasing a sample of Coral Crepe off someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to receive it!

Now I'm lemming something from the To The Beach collection...anything! LOL such a sucker for LE packaging.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 17, 2010)

^^ Coral Crepe looks awesome.. I am lemming it along with one of those nude pencils!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 18, 2010)

I am lemming Rescue Beauty Lounge nail polishes! I wasnt all of them!!! ARGHHHHH lol

They are so friggen expensive though... 18USD.... When the aussie dollar recovers a little I might think about ordering some....


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

Have any of you ordered from makeup boutique on ebay? It looks genuine but i just wanted to be really sure!I really want the NARS illuminator!! Have any of you guys purchased NARS online? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhs, have any of you tried Kissandmakeup? They have NARS


----------



## keeks87 (May 18, 2010)

argh. I need some help.

I'm tossing up between a Crush Cosmetics haul with a coastel scents pallete and NYX jumbo pencil haul

or a MAC haul from a reputable ebay seller. 

If I go with Crush I'll get more for the same price but I do have oily eyelids and alot of the reviews I've read on NYX jumbo pencils is that they're not good on oily lids.

I'f I d a MAC haul I wont get nearly as much, but it will be MAC and a few items I really want.

I can't decide.


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

^^ Hmmmm I feel that NYX jumbo pencils are alright, i have oily lids but not super oily. I do use a primer though, haven't use the jumbo pencils much but I think they are pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly feel that the only saving grace of the 88 palettes are that there are 88 colours. Some of the colour payoff as not as good though.

Welll if it's me i'll go for MAC, just because I'm sucha MAC whore.  What MAC stuff will you be getting if you choose to get MAC.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2010)

^^ From my perspective, having a large collection and collecting for sometime, if you think you'll become addicted and start hauling a lot I'd go for quality over quantity. That is, if you end up having heaps of stuff, you might as well have heaps of better stuff that you'll actually make use of - I probably wouldn't use half the colours in the CS palette so I never bothered getting one (I'd rather have fewer colours I'd use more often and collect more slowly) Hope that helps/makes sense haha!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 18, 2010)

Keeks, what's the name of the eBay seller? Please make sure that they are actually legit. There are a lot of bad sellers out there. My boo kitty on eBay is a good one for reference. 

I agree with Mich in regard to collecting. If it is going to become serious then go quality over quantity. I bought 4 palettes like the coastal scents ones off eBay (they are cheaper on eBay than from coastal scents or other etailers) and I never use them. I have given 2 away. I much prefer my mac shadows. If you want cheaper colourful shadows try some sleek palettes from the seller  eBay My World - lindas-cosmetic-corner

Eliza, makeupboutique and kissandmakeupny are one and the same. Makeupboutique is justtheir eBay name


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

^^ Thank you Carina!


----------



## keeks87 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I'm going to get a MAC haul instead, quality of quantity.

The seller is pinkdaisygirls aussiemacluvrrr her shipping may be a bit ridiculus but she has a good reputation and girls on the vogue forum have purchased her stuff and it's authentic.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 18, 2010)

^^ yep she is good as well....I have bought from her also.... Check if my-boo-kitty or wc-racer have the same items in stock as well before you buy because their shipping is a bit more reasonable i think..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However be careful buying pigments from wc-racer. I think she has sold fakes before.... :s


----------



## keeks87 (May 21, 2010)

I finally had my haul all sorted out I knew what I was going to get then the freaking AUD nose dived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everythings gone up about 5-6more dollars which in effect is the same if I'd bought it in Australia. 

I'm going to the Pro store on Chapel St instead.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keeks87* 

 
_





I finally had my haul all sorted out I knew what I was going to get then the freaking AUD nose dived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everythings gone up about 5-6more dollars which in effect is the same if I'd bought it in Australia. 

I'm going to the Pro store on Chapel St instead._

 

I'm currently arranging a CP for the To The Beach collection and I'm hoping the AUD goes up a lil in a few days *wishful thinking*


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^ yeah i know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just paid my friend to order it for me & no it's not getting higher!


----------



## keeks87 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm not holding my breath. The only good thing to come of this is that rates hopefully wont rise again.


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^ It was a much better rate last week! I should have paid her last week! I'm beating myself up for that now! grrs


----------



## vintageroses (May 26, 2010)

I 'accidentally' stumbled upon ACW & saw that they have grand entrance eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do any of you have it? Is it something i'll always use? It looks like a pretty inner corner highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has a set with dreammaker!Which looks so pretty!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 26, 2010)

I love grand entrance! Its a gorgeous colour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am now lemming a brand new Melba blush pan, even though I just got one from the USA a couple of weeks ago because I just dropped mine and it smashed into a million pieces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was my fave blush at the moment!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2010)

^^Ugh that sucks!


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2010)

I have Grand Entrance and I barely touch it, I don't think it's anything remarkable and if you were only going to use it as an inner eye highlight you could easily sub it with something else like Shroom or even Naked Lunch. It's too frosty as a brow highlight IMO.

I'd say pass and go for something that is toataly different to what you already have, I have so many dupes in my collection it feels like a waste of money sometimes.

Sorry to hear about your blush Carina, I think I'd start to cry


----------



## vintageroses (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Carina & rockin26!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh no Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might be getting BB shimmer brick in rose! looks gorgeous!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 28, 2010)

^^ Hey Eliza... I cant remember where you posted it, but I remember you saying you didnt get Blue India nail polish from mac and you were disappointed... Well dont despair! Order Sally Hanson Complete Salon Manicure in "Grey by Grey" from maiandjays on ebay... its a dead on dupe.... well I think it is, and I have both colours....


----------



## vintageroses (May 29, 2010)

^^ oooooooooh Carina, thank you so very muchhh! <3 I'll place my order sooooon.hehes


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm lemming something hard...

Tom Ford Private Blend Lipsticks in "Brusied Plum" and "Warm Sable".

The bad/good news is that they are being released at select David Jones stores this Sunday and are strictly limited edition. I might have to get them..


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 6, 2010)

I am lemming just about everything from the In The Groove collection.  I already have 3 lipsticks (Jazzed, All Styled Up and I Like It Like That) and one cremesheen glass, Right Image... but I want moooooooore!  It's a problem.  Must.  Stop.  Stalking.  The.  Mac.  Counter!


----------



## Brie (Aug 6, 2010)

When did the mac site shange, argh/yay mac empty palettes on the site!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Idk, I went there the other day and thought I had accidently clicked on the US one. 

I really want to try some of the new Burberry cosmetics line!! I'm such a sucker for Burberry!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ oooh cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just popped by your blog & it's amazing!!!! haha will def be back for some inspirations!


----------



## redambition (Aug 23, 2010)

I am currently lemming several of the LE shadows in Dare to Wear, and it's not up on the web yet! I'm stuck at home waiting for a courier delivery so I can't get to a counter...


----------



## dopista (Aug 24, 2010)

current lemmings include.. UD Naked palette, MACs Bite of an apple blush and Marine Life (a girl can dream!)


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ I want the UD palette toooooooooooo!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm lemming the China Glaze Halloween colours sooooooo badly. I want to order them immediately but the order I placed last week with Transdesign isn't even here yet. I promised myself I wouldn't order more until the other order arrived.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 25, 2010)

Argh! Here I was all excited that Transdesign is shipping again and I go on to their site to order backups of Orly Space Cadet and the china glaze awakening polishes and there is a note saying "Orly not available to international customers". That makes me so angry. We are constantly being screwed over by these companies! 

I will still refuse to buy Orly here because I'll just get it from EBay again but it's so frustrating! Maybe I should boycott the company??


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 26, 2010)

^Not happy. They better send the Orly polishes I ordered last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the Cosmic FX ones are $10 bucks a pop now! They were $5 when I ordered.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Same! Seems they have put the prices up on all Orly. The regular colours were $3.75 each before and now they are $6.00 each. I think its because the brand has suddenly become really popular due to the Cosmic FX collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was only going to place one order but I decided to do a second and now I'm very glad I did because I managed to get Space Cadet and some other orly polishes I have been lemming for ages... 

Its almost funny really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Their policies are so arbitrary!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Grrr.. I read all these nail polish talk and look at my dirty, messy cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to do my nails one day!!!  Now I just can't be bothered


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Me too! I do one hand and then get bored hahahah. I so want to do nail polish orders but I feel like I have too many already given I'm so lazy


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Me too! I do one hand and then get bored hahahah._

 
 Oh my gosh, ME TOO!! I do one hand and I am over it already!

I am lemming for a lot of money at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are so many things I want to get


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2010)

Lemming some things from The Makeup Store. I was in Myer yesterday and noticed that a new counter had appeared. The pigments, glitters and polishes are so pretty! It's kind of expensive though which is a shame. Anyone tried out their products before??

Also lemming:

Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Imperial" 
Chanel Inimitable Mascara. It is probably the best mascara I have ever tried.
Nars Galapagos and Coconut Grove e/s's


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 29, 2010)

^ I heard about it on MUA. It is another pro makeup brand?

I am lemming for 10 NARS duos, 1 palette, 4 singles, 1 multiple bronzer and a few lippy stuff.   Also lemming for the new D&G purple lippies. I saw them and thought of Bibi, but I am hoping I could rock them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dolce & Gabbana Evocative Beauty for Fall 2010


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^ I heard about it on MUA. It is another pro makeup brand?

I am lemming for 10 NARS duos, 1 palette, 4 singles, 1 multiple bronzer and a few lippy stuff.   Also lemming for the new D&G purple lippies. I saw them and thought of Bibi, but I am hoping I could rock them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dolce & Gabbana Evocative Beauty for Fall 2010_

 

^Makeup Store is like a Swedish brand. Reminds me a lot of Inglot actually.

I saw the D+G collection a few weeks back and I wanted everything instantly hehehe.  If you end up ordering some let me know Nat pleeease? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get on that train too.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh. I have a whole heap of Inglot stuff that I never touch!

Sure Bibi! I have been hassling my friend to visit Saks to pick up a NARS palette, so I will know when she is about to go


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

The Makeup Store has been in Sydney for a really long time. I have only used their lashes and two eyeshadows and found them to be of really good quality. But yes they are a little expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thats what has stopped me from buying more... 

I am lemming that mascara as well bibi! I'm probably going to buy a tube when I pick up the Les Khaki de Chanel nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2010)

I really like Make Up Store stuff, I have a couple of eyeshadows (cybershadows) and an eyeliner. The shadows are almost creamy and they are really, really pigmented.

My current lemming is Shu Uemera cleansing oil, I got a sample of it over the weekend and I was amazed at how well it melted off my makeup! I dread to think how pricey it is over here though..


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Shu oil is the best! I bought mine last year and I only used 30%!  It is way better than the MAC version.  I think I paid $118 for the big bottle?  And $10 more for the special graphic ones


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2010)

$118? *falls over*

That is a little more than what I was expecting, I might sample the MAC and Dermalogica ones as well to see how they measure up. I have heard that Shu is the best though!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, but I have been using it everyday for a year, and still way more than 1/2 bottle left though! You can also choose from a few different formula too.   I felt MAC one was a bit drying on my face. It also doesn't feel as 'thick'?  Great for washing my brushes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Shiseido also has it (under different name) and I heard it is good too.


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2010)

Ahhh ok - 1/2 a bottle over 6 months makes it far more reasonable! I have quite sensitive skin, so the Shu a/i may end up being the best.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also you don't need a separate eye/lip remover either.. I wish someone recommended this when I was younger and my skin would have been much better.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ I use wipes lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How expensive is stuff at The Make Up Store? I was going to go for a job there hahah.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to use wipes and now I can't anymore. No matter what brand I use, they just sting my face!


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 31, 2010)

cleansing oil is absolutely, positively unbeatable!!  

if you don't want to splash out on the shu uemura, his son has his own brand, utowa which you can get from mecca cosmetica, it is slightly cheaper and also effective.  (but still kind of exy at $80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  they last soooo long though!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 1, 2010)

I want some special FX stuff like wax/silicon and fake blood and bruise wheels to practice making cuts and bruises!


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 2, 2010)

I want the illamasqua 4-colour liquid metal palette


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 3, 2010)

I am avoiding Illamasqua til I am rich bahahaha


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 6, 2010)

I am lemming the new Chanel Soho collection.. Especially the face powder.,... Ahhhhh!

Chanel SoHo Collection


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 6, 2010)

^I dreamed about the collection last night Carina >_< In my dream there were more nail colours available including Jade Rose ahhh! The face powder looks interesting, and of course I'll be needing those nail colours.

^I'm lemming Hi-def cyan pigment. I had a generous sample of it that I wore on Saturday. The annoying thing is - I friggin spilled it! I was doing my makeup, sans glasses of course and when I finished up and put my glasses back on the pigment container was somehow upside down without the cap on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. WTH! Now I needs a full sized one so I will never be without it.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ Wow, you guys are 3rd group of people I spoke to lemming Chanel Soho. I really don't want to go with Chanel, but you guys are enabling me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am lemming NARS artisan brushes! They look so cool and very Japanese Zen like!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 6, 2010)

Bibi, Jade Rose is being re-promoted with another collection in the next few months


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I am lemming the new Chanel Soho collection.. Especially the face powder.,... Ahhhhh!

Chanel SoHo Collection_

 





 VERY nice ......


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm waiting for my tax return....then I'm going to buy some bits and pieces I've been wanting for a while - like the illamasqua quad


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

altho - I've been waiting for the tax return for 8 weeks now!  It might be a while!


----------



## tana2210 (Sep 8, 2010)

urgh, lemming the soleil tan de chanel....


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2010)

I am lemming NARS pure matte lipstick in Vesuvio.. The red lippy in the promo image and I don't even wear red lippies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I must stay away from Mecca!

From Lipglossiping


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ Wow that's a gorgeous promo image


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ It is, isn't it?


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 9, 2010)

The model is so gorgeous. She looks like a doll!


----------



## redambition (Sep 11, 2010)

Still lemming the Shu cleansing oil... Dermalogica Precleanse stings my face (!!!) MAC Cleanse Off leaves it feeling a little dry.

Also lemming Antique Green pigment from Fab Felines. The visit to MAC yesterday made me realise I didn't want most of the things I was lemming from this collection... except this pigment. It's gorgeous!


----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2010)

Kit don't carry it for whatever reason, but Origins Clean Energy cleansing oil is brilliant. It hoovers all the make-up and Sydney crud out of my skin, but I don't feel dry _or_ that I need another cleanser to follow it. I got my bottle off strawberrynet and it's the bees knees!


----------



## redambition (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet - I will also check that one out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pity Kit don't stock it.


----------



## lara (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's a bit weird. They're missing some really basic Origins products out of their range, not to mention my signature ginger perfume :v


----------



## redambition (Sep 12, 2010)

That is really odd - I wonder if they'd bow to emails received asking them to stock it?


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Dermalogica Precleanse stings my face (!!!) !_

 
I find it stings my face (mostly my eyes) if I don't use the Ultra Calming Cleaners straight after the PreCleanse.


I was lemming some Essie nail polished when I found out that Myer started carrying them..
I fixed that on Saturday, Got the spring collection, and sugar daddy - i normally only use OPI, but I'm enjoying these.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 14, 2010)

^^ How much are the Essie polishes retailing for??


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 14, 2010)

I picked up full sized one for $18.95, the Spring Collection 4pk mini's for about $25.00.

Myer have a deal at moment until 26th September, if you spend $35 or more on Essie products you get a free top coat (worth $18.95).


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy cow that's expensive... 

If you want more Essie in the future I suggest you get them from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Transdesign

It is good that we are getting a more diverse range of products though here in Aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah - I know it so expensive - just like everything here. I figured I'd show my support for it at myer then maybe they'll bring other brands here.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 15, 2010)

Nat and Bibi, you are both in big trouble! All this NARS talk got me looking at the swatch thread and of course I started lemming EVERYTHING so I just had to place another order with KissandMakeupNY!  I'm now officially broke!

But I still have about 200 things on my lemmings list! 

Including Deep Throat blush, which I just realised I forgot to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and KissandMakeupNY just put their shipping fee up  by 2USD! Damn!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 15, 2010)

Hahaha I love you Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  What's on your lemmings list?

Do you have an Orgasm blush?

Eek! $2 extra?  I got 5 things from them and two of them were swatched. I am about to send them an email about it. 

Look at this way though.. At least the Paypal rate today is fantastic and probably even out that $2 shipping increase


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Nat and Bibi, you are both in big trouble! All this NARS talk got me looking at the swatch thread and of course I started lemming EVERYTHING so I just had to place another order with KissandMakeupNY!  I'm now officially broke!

But I still have about 200 things on my lemmings list! 

Including Deep Throat blush, which I just realised I forgot to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and KissandMakeupNY just put their shipping fee up  by 2USD! Damn!_

 

^Well that sucks about the increase but I still love them to bits >_< What did you order from Nars??

^I'm lemming more Hakuhodo brushes!! I want to get some of their eye shadow blending brushes.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hahaha I love you Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's on your lemmings list?

Do you have an Orgasm blush?

Eek! $2 extra?  I got 5 things from them and two of them were swatched. I am about to send them an email about it. 

Look at this way though.. At least the Paypal rate today is fantastic and probably even out that $2 shipping increase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

At the moment I'm lemming this stuff:

                 Deep Throat Blush 
  Amour Blush
    Lola Lola Single Eyeshadow
  Galapagos Single Eyeshadow
  Strada Single Eyeshadow
    Cordura e/s Duo
  Surabaya e/s Duo
  Eurydice e/s Duo

Yep I have Orgasm, in a duo with Laguna bronzer, but its not my fave NARS blush to be honest. I looooove Madly blush.

That sucks that they were swatched! Make sure you at least get a partial refund but I would push for replacements! 

Yeh the way the dollar is atm, $2USD isnt that bad 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^Well that sucks about the increase but I still love them to bits >_< What did you order from Nars??

^I'm lemming more Hakuhodo brushes!! I want to get some of their eye shadow blending brushes._

 
I only got a couple of things with this order.. 

Brumes e/s duo 
Mekong single e/s

And some Deborah Lippmann nail polishes including Bad Romance and Across the Universe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KissandMakeupNY might be cheaper than here but Nars is still an expensive brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bibi, I can get you some brushes at IMATS if you want? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






COMMENT RETRACTED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See next page! 

Oh and my ModelsOwn order has supposedly gone missing as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get the feeling someone at my post office has decided they like the things I order


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 15, 2010)

^^ Vivid Nails just annoying. Carina, get the money back and ask my friend to order them from US (Fabulous street or something). Way cheaper and you get more choices too.  I have $18 store credit with Vivid Nails, but they have nothing in stock.  Even on the phone they said they had a few of Aqua base for holo, and 10 minutes later, they rang and said, sorry, someone grabbed the last bottle 30 minutes before your phone call! :$

Have you read the Ghost's review about Orgasm and Deep Throat blush? Beau Nelson, who worked for NARS for many years. He said Deep Throat and Orgasm are very similar, but Deep Throat looks better on pale girls.   

Also with Lola Lola shadow.. Kiss and Makeup has Mogambo Duo (only a few left) and the left side is Lola Lola and the right side is Bengali single, so it works cheaper that way. 

I sent them an email about the swatched products. Oh well.. Hope at least they know about it now and won't do it again


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy cow Nat! You are like a NARS guru now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will check out the duo tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they don't sell out before Friday when I get paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will also call Vivid Nails and try and get that refund. If they do agree to it, then I would be so grateful if your friend could hook me up with some from Fabulous Street!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 15, 2010)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't know about guru Carina!!  I just have been reading up on everything, because I felt like buying them all, but no funds for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watched Mogambo for a few weeks before buying it last week and it is still 'A few left', rather than 'a couple left', so I am sure it will be still there!

No problem. My friend is obsessed with getting packages. LOL.. I think I have the same problem now


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The model is so gorgeous. She looks like a doll! _

 
I find it a bit creepy, she's probably 11yo or something like that!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_I find it a bit creepy, she's probably 11yo or something like that!_

 
Heather marks is definitely not 11


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha no she definitely isnt 11.. I think she is in her mid twenties??.... She most certainly has unusual doll like features  I do agree that when the images for collection promos are airbrushed to the same degree as the NARS one has been, they appear a little creepy. 

I think it sets ridiculous standards for young women on what their faces should look like. But as a piece of art, I think the photo is beautiful


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_I find it a bit creepy, she's probably 11yo or something like that!_

 

Well I kinda I like creepy >_< That's probably what drew me to the picture. I wonder if she would agree to pose as a living sculpture in my imaginary mansion...


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 17, 2010)

She doesn't look so doll-like in this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
(from iheartmakeup)


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 17, 2010)

Shes lovely


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 17, 2010)

She's gorgeous


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 18, 2010)

I want her hair!!

Tried so hard not to visit Mecca. I want all of NARS pure matte lippies!!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Haha no she definitely isnt 11.. I think she is in her mid twenties??...._

 
Ahh.. phew! She looks very young then.... It just reminds me of the really young girls made up to look like sexy women.... yuk.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL
This is Heather Marks when she is not being a NARS girl. 





I think it is amazing what makeup and photography can do!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm lemming Chanel Spring 2011 makeup. That pearl palette looks gorgeous!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello ladies! Been a while since I was on last... no new lemmings unless we are talking fragrance, but old lemming - Way To Love, how I miss you ;(


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Whoa Panda, is that you in the avatar?  I am glad I came in here - now I know how you look like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	My lemmings are more high-end stuff..  I craved for Le Metier de Beaute stuff and finally caved in and they are on the way!
  	Now I am lemming for Guerlain spring! Grr


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL, yeah Nat it sure is  Im a little rounder than I should be, I dont mind having the big boobs that go with it, just wish I could palm the rest...LOL!!

  	New lemming... Tom Ford PB Tuscan Leather.... my wantssss it


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha Panda, you look great!  Grr boobs *sigh*..  Wish I had some! LOL..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd pop my head in and say hi! It has been ages since I have been on here!

  	I have been so absorbed with my blog and wedding planning I haven't bought makeup in months! It has been good for the wedding savings though 

  	Hope you are all well! xoxo


----------



## kaygal (Apr 29, 2011)

- MAC Sable e/s
  	-MAC Wookwinked e/s
  	-MAC satin taupe e/s
  	- MAC 217 blending brush
  	- Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation
  	-Estee Lauder Crystal Baby or Crystal Coral lippie


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

Lemming Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure. SO BAD!


----------

